# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой >  Диски Осенних песен

## aichka

*Дорогие друзья!*
*
Предлагаю вашему вниманию ОСЕННИЕ диски авторских песен:

"Осенняя погода"
"Золотая пора"
 "Осень- кружевница"
 "Что такое Осень"
"Осень- малышам"
 "Разноцветная Осень"*
*
В комплект КАЖДОГО диска входят плюсы, минусы и ноты.

Диски отправляются в день оплаты ссылками на ваш электронный адрес или личку.
*


*
КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ПЕСЕН ДИСКА*




*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА*

 
*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА здесь* 

[ 
 *КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА здесь*  


 



*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА ЗДЕСЬ*


*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА* 
*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*

*Стоимость каждого диска- 1500 рублей.
*

*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка:4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

интересулька (10.09.2016)

----------


## olga kh

_УРРРРРАААААААААААА!!!!!! Я - счастливая обладательница нового Аллочкиного сборника!!! Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ-ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ, Аллочка Анатольевна!!! Замечательный материал! Каждая песня просится в танец, каждому танцу и хороводу - песня как подсказочка. Слушай, подпевай, выполняй движения - и все так непринужденно, игриво и - КРАСИВО!.. 

Алла, твой голос чудесный просто! Ни капельки не напрягает (а бывает такое, действительно, когда тетенькин голос...а лучше бы не звучал)))) Но я обязательно буду брать эти танцы с твоими плюсовочками. А мелодии какие!.. Волшебные, озорные, игривые - и для хороводов, и для веселых плясок, и для полечек. 

И звучат песни так современно, и стиль твой - он вот здесь, как на ладошке (у вас с аранжировщиком просто замечательный дуэт! - вы так чувствуете друг друга, дополняете, и вот пожалуйста - опять восторг!) Чувствую, что "витаминчиков волшебных" не пожалела наша Феечка - опять придется приготовиться к тому, что песенки будут звучать и звучать в наших ушах. Опять будем "мурлыкать", пока не запомним все эти чудные мелодии))) И, вполне вероятно, что репертуар к осенним праздникам опять будет состоять из Аллочкиных песен))) 

Что ты с нами делаешь?))))))))_

[IMG]http://*********net/3239020m.gif[/IMG]

----------

алла9 (04.09.2017), интересулька (10.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> песенки будут звучать и звучать в наших ушах


Уже звучат и звучат, и именно этим волшебным голосом!!!!!!! И так и хочется поскорее хоть что-нибудь сделать...




Ну не могу понять, как может быть так просто, но ТАК красиво!!!!!!! Видно и сердце, и голова и душа у этого человека очень по-особенному устроены... Как же нам всем повезло!!!

----------

IrenIren (14.09.2019), nastiabar (25.06.2019), интересулька (10.09.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Предлагаю вашему вниманию новый авторский сборник «Осень – малышам», включающий в себя 10 песен и танцев.


*Наконец-то мы дождались!!! Вот он – свежеиспечённый, ещё совсем тёпленький и вкусно пахнущий - альбом осенних песен! Зная, что  Аллочка готовит новый сборник для малышей, я ждала его с предвкушением чего-то необыкновенного! И не ошиблась. Какие же эти песенки для нас драгоценные, такие нежные, ласковые, трогательные, проникающие до самой глубины души! Я слушала  их с замиранием сердца! И как всегда, слёзы умиления! Ну ничего не могу поделать со своей сентиментальностью! Песни Аллы просто никого не смогут оставить равнодушными!!! Я не понимаю, откуда столько таланта помещается в этой удивительной женщине?!! Кажется, что уже всё гениальное придумано! Но она продолжает творить и выдавать шедевр за шедевром! Фантастика!

Мне нравятся именно такие комплекты, как я их называю, три в одном! Плюс, минус и нотный материал! Потому что я всегда учу с детьми сначала под фоно, а уж потом перехожу на минус. Тем более, что касается малышей. С ними по-другому нельзя. 
И ещё хочется отметить своевременность выпущенного сборника. Как же всё вовремя! Здорово, что можно взять новые песни предстоящей осенью и покорить любого, кто впервые их услышит. 
И я уже точно знаю, если включаю в репертуар праздника произведения Аллы Евтодьевой (не важно, что – песни, танцы или оркестр), то успех гарантирован! И слова восхищения от благодарных зрителей! И счастливые глазёнки моих воспитанников! И довольная похвала от руководства сада! Всё это обеспечено! 

Я не буду агитировать кого-то приобрести этот альбом. Кто хоть раз слышал песни Аллы Евтодьевой, их убеждать не надо. Имя автора говорит само за себя и даёт знак качества! Те, кто не слышал никогда, уверена, будут приятно удивлены при знакомстве любого произведения Аллочки. Я просто поделилась своим мнением. Искренним мнением. И надеюсь, что мой восторг разделят многие!*

----------


## Валя Муза

Во-первых, хочу поздравить хозяйку "Сокровищницы" с выходом нового сборника. Его выход - это большая проделанная работа умноженная на талант! 
А, во-вторых, хотелось бы сказать

НЕСКОЛЬКО СЛОВ О НОВОМ СБОРНИКЕ ОСЕННИХ ПЕСЕН АЛЛЫ ЕВТОДЬЕВОЙ.

Работу свою любим всей душой!
Отсюда и удел у нас такой:
Для своих деток всё, что лучшее искать,
И душу им всю без остатка отдавать.
Всем, кто думает как я, небезразличных,
Рекомендую этот сборник песенок отличных -
Они способны будут деткам настроение поднять,
А вам помогут требования программы выполнять!
Ведь созданы они для радости ребят,
Имеют педагогических достоинств целый ряд:
Легки, понятны, содержательны,
Красивые мелодии в них обязательны,
Увлечь способны, чувства деток разбудить,
Помогут с пользой  вам занятия  все проводить,
Ещё, что нравится мне в песнях Аички –
Вот эти  обязательные игровые «фенички».
Учить играя! Это наше кредо.
Так поспешите, ведь на исходе уже лето!
Найдёте в сборнике том  для своих детей
Вы много разных, увлекательных затей.
Спасибо Алле Анатольевне за новые идеи –
Дала нам точно то, чего хотели!
Вы с Украины? Для украиночек есть  переводы,  не проблема,
И брать в работу новый сборник или нет – для вас то не дилемма…

----------

IrenIren (14.09.2019), Sherstinka (25.08.2021)

----------


## Лариса Левченко

_Девчонки!!! На нашем форуме  большой  праздник!! Вышел в народ новый сборник песен нашей музыкальной волшебницы Аллочки Евтодьевой .   И всё-всё есть в этом сборнике: и ноты, и плюсовки, и минусовки. Что ещё нашей музручьей душе надо! И копать глубоко не надо –  вот они бриллиантики – бери и пользуйся!!! Здесь и инсценировки, и песенки, и танцы для малышей. Именно тот материал, которого нам вечно не хватает!

Я с великим удовольствием прослушала и насладилась каждой песней, да я  и слушала по нескольку раз.  Каждая песня по своему хороша, каждая даёт простор фантазии так, что  мысль сразу начинает креативно работать и фонтанировать. 

Вот, например,  из этой песенки «Огородная»  я сделаю инсценировочку. 
Там просто поле невспаханное для фантазии, просто класс!! 5 персонажей – значит  5 костюмированных детей: помидорчик, огурчик, картошка, капуста, морковка! Для каждого по проигрышу полагается отдельный танец. А на последний куплет на проигрыше танцуют все овощи.  В конце можно их отправить с водителем впереди (естественно водитель идёт топотушками с рулём в руках), а овощи за ним, т.е. едут в машине.  Или всех собрать в одну корзину. Кто как хочет!

 А вот  песенку «Листопадная» я обязательно возьму,  как игру. 
Сразу говорю, это чисто моя фантазия, у каждого, конечно, возникает  свой креативный поток мыслей. 
 В «Листопадной» у меня дети будут на запев бежать на носочках в трёх кружочках. В центре каждого кружка лежит большой листик  соответствующего цвета. 
При этом первый кружок – красные листья
Второй кружок – зелёные листья
Третий кружок – жёлтые  листья
На припев шуршат листиками, затем кружатся. 
На проигрыш воспитатель меняет местами большие листочки, дети в это время разбегаются по залу. В конце проигрыша дети находят листик своего цвета и делают кружок вокруг него.  Далее всё повторяется. 

 Восхитительная песенка   «Капельки» вдохновила меня на использование музыкальных инструментов.  Её  у меня будут петь дети старшей группы, а в  припеве они  будут играть на треугольниках и звоночках. 

«Танец с листочками» - замечательный  готовый танец для малышей с движениями под слова текста. Включай и танцуй!! Просто восторг!

В песне «Танец грибочков» можно по тексту задействовать ёжика, который собирает грибочки, то есть  здесь можно сделать маленькую инсценировочку.  Танец настолько задорный, весёлый, что ноги сами в пляс идут!

Такой же и «Танец клубочков» для малышей. Танцуй всё по тексту. Бери и пользуйся.

 Ну конечно, я не буду комментировать все 10  песен Аллочки Анатольевны. Скажу только, что , слушая их, в голове сразу складывается  все танцевально игровые номера для детей на осенний праздник.  То есть, эти песни не нужно доделывать и  переделывать под себя. Они готовые для танцев, игр и инсценировок. Что называется - бери и пользуйся!!!

Спасибо, дорогая наша Аллочка, за такой чудесный песенный материал!_

----------

ivasenko (30.08.2018), интересулька (10.09.2016)

----------


## Валя Муза

> Вы с Украины? Для украиночек есть переводы, не проблема,
> И брать в работу новый сборник или нет – для вас то не дилемма…


А переводы смотрите в "Песенном календаре":

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4434823

----------

IrenIren (14.09.2019)

----------


## Izmail96

*Девочки,  ну  вот   и  я  пополнила  ряды  счастливых  обладателей  Аллочкиного    нового    прекрасного  осеннего  сборника !!!!
Сказать,  что  это  прелесть -  ничего  не  сказать!!!
Слушала  и  пела  со  всей  своей  семьёй!  
Песни  настолько  мелодичны,  легки    и  понятны  для  детского  восприятия,  что  хочется  их  слушать  и  слушать!
Буду  не  только  их петь  с  детками.  но и  с  удовольствием под  них  танцевать.
  Спасибо  вам  огромное,  Аллочка  Анатольевна   за  ваше  творчество!!
 С  нетерпением  будем  ждать Зимних сборников!*

----------


## катя 98

Урра!!!! И я стала обладательницей этого чудесного сборника!!!!! Радуюсь безмерно! Красота просто! Голос нежный,приятный,то что нужно для деток этого возраста! А сами песни просто бесподобны-мелодичны и доступны.Продумано все до мелочей! Спасибо Вам,Аллочка Анатольевна, огромное за талант и щедрость с которой делитесь с нами!!!!

----------


## Села

*Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Благодарю Вас за замечательные песенки для малышей! Уже поем и инсценируем с удовольствием!!! Вопрос: где взять (или как сделать) кисть рябины для танца с рябинкой?*

----------


## aichka

Милая Села! Спасибо вам большущее за добрые слова!

С удовольствием вам покажу наши варианты рябинок для танца!

Материал о рябинках разбросан по всей теме :"Учимся танцевать, играя", поэтому постаралась для удобства собрать всё в одно сообщение!

*Вариант 1:*

Этим рябинкам уже 7 лет, а они- как новые. 
Делались из солёного теста, потом красились, покрывались лаком. Листья сделаны из зелёного дерматина ( на фото получились почему-то синие... )
Проволка, которой пронизаны рябинки, сходятся в петельку для пальчика. Очень лёгкие и удобные рябинки, с которыми так любят танцевать малышки. Этот вариант мы, как правило, используем для репетиций.



А вот как эти рябинки выглядят в руке у малышки:



* А это второй вариант, праздничный:* купили бусинки, колечки, нитку прозрачную ( можно леску) - вот наша умница воспитательница - мастерица за один вечер сделал эти шедевры!

  Пластик яркий и прочный! Рябинки как будто блестят!


Здесь малыши танцуют именно с такими рябинками:

----------

Елена Слепнева (22.09.2019)

----------


## Юлька62

Дорогая Аллочка! Наконец-то и я стала обладательницей Вашего нового сборника.Спасибо Вам огромное за такой чудесный и своевременный подарок. С нетерпением будем ждать зимних сборников.

----------


## Татьяна Никандрова

Аллочка, какие же чудесные песенки у Вас получаются!!! Спасибо за такое ЧУДО!!! А какой приятный голос у Вас! Слушаешь - и будто вот Вы, совсем рядом, с нами, и так приятно-приятно становится.....БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!

----------


## мадам

Добрый день! Аллочка, жду занятий у малышек с нетерпением - я обладательница нового сборника "Осень- малышам"!!!Писала не раз, с каким удовольствием поют Ваши песни  ребятки. И вот, малышки, тоже испытают счастливые моменты, соприкоснувшись с Вашим творчеством! *СПАСИБО, ЧТО ВЫ ЕСТЬ, У ВСЕХ НАС!!!!!*

----------


## notka47

*Осенний привет и большое спасибо Алле Анатольевне  от моих малышей!!! 
* это мы поздравляли педагогов с Днём учителя.

----------


## Маргошик68

Алла Анатольевна! Мои вокалисты (если их можно так громко назвать :Smile3: ) исполняли Вашу песню "Капельки" на концерте конкурса "Маленькая леди", успех был ошеломляющий. Видео обещаю выставить, оператор приболела  и пока нет возможности видео выставить. И вчера на открытом занятии  для родителей моя группа "Колокольчики" пела эту же песенку, родители в восторге, центр, где я работаю теперь ходит и поёт:"Капельки-капельки, малышииии..." Спасибо Вам огромное за такие песенки, за такой позитив какой они дают и нам, и нашим детишкам :Smile3:

----------


## aichka

* Песня из сборника "Осень - малышам"*

*" Огородная"*

 исполняют дети средней группы

----------


## Vitolda

Наступила вторая осень окрашеная звуками Аллиных осенних песен... 
В прошлом году я просто-напросто болела этими песнями! Не то что дня - минуты не могла представить себе без них!  И никак не могла решить, какие же песни "обидеть", оставить "на потом"... В результате из 13 песен альбома в нашем детском саду прозвучло 9. И каждую из них не раз вспоминали ребята и зимой, и весной, и летом. И я весь год помнила о них. Люблю ВСЕ песни Аллы, всех сезонов! Но осенние - это как первая любовь, самая яркая, неповторимая, незабываемая!!! Каждая песня - особенная! Выбрать самую яркую, самую любимую - просто невозможно! Да и сравнивать их между собой в голову просто не приходит, ведь такие они разные: лирические и задорные, вальсовые и хороводные, в духе народной песни и в современных ритмах!!! Но одинаково замирает сердце, задерживается дыхание, широко распахиваются глаза, когда слушаешь или поешь каждую из этих песен!!!
Не насытилась я осенними Аллиными песнями год назад... И уже в начале лета стала ждать того момента, когда снова начну петь их со своими ребятами. А теперь... 

Слушаю и слушаю плюсы уже знакомых песен... С первой до последней, и снова сначала... Потом выборочно, по несколько раз каждую песню... Затем снова с первой до последней... По-прежнему очень хочу ребят с песнями познакомить. 
Но теперь я в полной растерянности... Теперь не только не могу решить на каких песнях остановить свой выбор! Теперь не пойму каким образом мне больше хочется к ним прикоснуться... Нет, то что послушать плюсы своим ребятам я дам обязательно - это вопросов не вызывает... А вот дальше... Спеть самим? Или дать и родителям насладиться голосами Маши и Полины, а самим тоже утонуть в этих звуках и постараться украсить их перестроениями хоровода или элементами (начало года ведь только) вальса?

А исполнение замечательное! Просто растворяется Полина в музыке! В каждой песне голос ее звучит именно так, как музыка рассказывает! Зная, что Алла собирается записывать плюсы своих осенних песен, я рассчитывала услышать авторское исполнение. Даже слегка расстроилась, узнав, что это не так. Но Полина настолько прониклась песнями, так по-евтодьевски к ним отнеслась, что разочарования не наступило. Да и голос автора все таки слышен в некоторых песнях. Видно потому так сливаются голоса педагога и выпускницы, что музыку чувствуют они одинаково!
А Маша Воинова - давняя наша знакомая - показывает свой профессиональный рост, несомненно достойный уважения, радости и восхищения. Слышно, что и ей доставляет большое удовольствие общение с песнями Аллы.
А как интересно, что есть песни, записанные обеими девочками! Так по-разному, и так здорово!!!!

А вот сколько раз сказать СПАСИБО за это чудо? За это непередаваемое удовольствие? За замирание сердца, за вострог, граничащий со слезами, за нескончаемый "Парад мурашек"? Сколько бы не говорил - все мало будет!
СПАСИБО!!!!!!!

----------


## Valenta

УРА!!! СБЫЛОСЬ!!! КАКОЕ НАСЛАЖДЕНЬЕ
УСЛЫШАТЬ ЭТО АНГЕЛЬСКОЕ ПЕНЬЕ!
КАК ГРАЦИОЗНО, БЕРЕЖНО И ЗВОНКО
ПОЮТ, СЛОВНО ЖИВУТ, ДЕВЧОНКИ!
ДА, ПО-ДРУГОМУ ПРОСТО БЫТЬ НЕ МОЖЕТ,
ВЕДЬ ПЕСНЯ КАЖДАЯ ТРЕВОЖИТ,
И СЕРДЦЕ ЧАЩЕ ЗАСТАВЛЯЕТ БИТЬСЯ!
НУ, КАК, СКАЖИТЕ, ТУТ НЕ ВОСХИТИТЬСЯ
НЕПОДРАЖАЕМЫМ* ЕВТОДЬЕВСКИМ* ТАЛАНТОМ!
ОПЯТЬ НЕ ПЕСНИ - БРИЛЛИАНТЫ!!!
СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ЭТО НАСЛАЖДЕНЬЕ!!!
ДА НЕ ПОКИНЕТ ВАС ПОДОЛЬШЕ ВДОХНОВЕНЬЕ!!!!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

[IMG]http://s7.******info/29a59f625ba9697ee51ac16e92115620.gif[/IMG] *Дорогая Аллочка, поздравляю с таким долгожданным событием - записью  ПЛЮСОВ твоих "Осенних песен"! Очередной полный комплект готов! Бери и пользуйся! О чём ещё может мечтать музыкальный руководитель в своей работе, когда есть такой ценный материал высокого качества, с гарантией неминуемого успеха на осеннем утреннике! 
*
_По доброму завидую всем, у кого есть возможность взять твои песни в свою работу! С ностальгией и теплом в сердце вспоминаю, как ещё в прошлом году разучивала со своими детьми и "Улетают журавли", и "Колючий дождик", и "Осень-красавица", и многие другие твои замечательные песни! А теперь ещё и ПЛЮСЫ вышли!!! Эх!.. Везучие музруки!_
*
Аллочка, желаю тебе дальнейших успехов, здоровья, бодрости духа и неиссякаемого творчества! Так держать! *

----------


## Лариса Левченко

*         Вот и настал тот всеми долгожданный час, которого мы так ждали, с таким нетерпением.  
Снова нас Аллочка радует своими прекрасными песнями. На этот раз мы наслаждаемся необыкновенной красотой мелодичного и нежного звучания осенних песен.   
Да, мы их  уже знаем по минусовым фонограммам, но сейчас они заиграли для нас всеми оттенками и нюансами вокального звучания. 
Песни в исполнении Полины – воспитанницы Аллы и Маши Воиновой звучат ярко, звонко  и в то же время нежно и мелодично. 
Каждая по-своему их представляет и передаёт творческий замысел автора. 

Согласна с Ирой (Vitolda) «Люблю ВСЕ песни Аллы, всех сезонов! Но осенние - это как первая любовь, самая яркая, неповторимая, незабываемая!!! Каждая песня - особенная!»
Да, осенние песни необыкновенные, в них прозрачно и тонко проглядывает душа автора. Всю свою нежность, меланхолическую грусть   Аллочка вложила в осенние песни. Они и в  самом деле великолепны! 

Пройдусь коротко по всем песням.

1.	«Листопад» 
Такой нежный завораживающий вальс!  Он по характеру, по степени воздействия напоминает мне «Вальс – бостон» А. Розенбаума, мною  очень любимый. Хотя они совершенно разные. 
Я, как истинный музрук, тут же начинаю представлять себе, как мои дети  будут танцевать этот очаровательный вальс. Вот листочки я бы не стала брать. К этому вальсу подойдут  воздушные, летящие, разноцветные шарфики. И взяла бы я только девочек на этот танец. 

2.	Осенний хоровод
Прекрасная возможность сделать общий хоровод, с медленными хороводными движениями, с кружением на проигрыш. Можно сделать и хоровод из девочек с платочком в левой  руке, а правая - на плечо впереди стоящей. И, соответственно: разные хороводные движения с закручиванием хоровода,  кружения с припаданием на одну ногу и т.д.

3.	Прогулка в лесу.
Весёлое инсценирование  - привлечение на роли зверят в лесу даже малоактивных детей: белочки, ёжика, медвежонка, лисички, зайки и тд) Так я вижу эту песню. Хотя каждый может выбрать для себя: дать песню на исполнение детям или обыграть песню как сценку встречи ребят со зверятами в осеннем лесу. 
В любом случае будет и смотреться и слушаться с удовольствием. А песня ещё хороша тем, что совершенно не трудная для исполнения. Я смотрю на это с позиции для своих украинских детей, поскольку дети в наших детских садах не старше 6 лет, поэтому этот критерий для нас важен. 

4.	Разноцветные листочки 
Заводная песня, сразу заставляющая подпевать и подхлопывать мелодии в такт. Вот под эту песню можно взять для танца с разноцветными листочками. Они так ярко и весело будут смотреться под эту весёлую задорную песенку. 

5.	Рябинушка
Тоже очень нежная хороводная песенка,  хороша для танца с гроздьями рябины. 
 Её дети и петь будут с большим удовольствием. Я обычно беру такие песни для пения с элементами движений в проигрыше. Кто видел исполнение моими детьми Аллочкиных песен, тот, наверно, знает, что у меня дети поют и по мере возможности танцуют, если это возможно и не затрудняет исполнение. 

6.Осень – Золотинушка.
Нежная осенняя песня. Если у вас есть в сценарии утренника персонаж «Осень», то было бы замечательно её обыграть с этим персонажем. 

Например:  на проигрыш Осень обходит детей, которые к ней обращаются, и одаривают их листиками, гроздьями ягод рябины и т.д. В конце,  на проигрыш  дети создают вокруг Осени хоровод и последний куплет поют в хороводе.  

7.Как растут грибы
Весёлая, задорная песенка, хороша, как для танца с лукошками, так и для пения и инсценирования, игры с Дождиком..Я обычно такие песенки беру детям для  пения, а на проигрыш они у меня танцуют. Но каждый музрук может применить здесь свою фантазию и выбрать свой вариант.  

8.Улетают журавли
У меня от этой песни мурашки бегают ))   Каждый раз, когда слушаю, сопереживаю вместе с вокалисткой. 
Конечно, у меня нет таких детей, которые  смогли бы исполнить правильно эту песню, не тот возраст. Но зато я могу поставить танец журавлей под неё, что я и сделаю.  Имитировать крылья могут белые, воздушные шарфики, прикреплённые на спине и к кистям рук. 

9.Колючий дождик
Эту песенку мои дети уже пели в прошлом году на осеннем утреннике. Дети её поют с удовольствием, она весёлая, задорная. Ведь осень не всегда  только грустная и дождливая, но бывает и яркой,  разноцветной хоть и с дождиком. Можно, как у Аллы на видео, использовать колокольчики или треугольники для оркестра в проигрыше.

10.Золотой листопад
Нежная лирическая песня. Возможно два варианта исполнения: брать для пения и для танца. Если у кого есть поющие дети, то будет слушаться замечательно в детском исполнении.  Танец будет великолепен под эту нежную песню. 

11.Прощание с дождём
Выкладываю ссылочку, здесь мои дети исполняют эту песню, так сказать, сразу наглядный вариант.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...74#post4708274

12.Что такое осень
Очень красивая песня. Также можно использовать и для танца. Она замечательно ещё и тем, что здесь возможен танец со сменой характера движений. Запев – задорный, танцевальный, а припев нежный, лиричный. Исходя из этого, танец будет смотреться восхитительно: элементы эстрадных движений меняются на медленную пластику.

13.Осень красавица 
Нежная мелодичная песня. Очень хороша для начала праздника. Сразу задаёт тон осеннему празднику. Дети с удовольствием исполняют такие песни. 

Все  эти песни я рекомендую брать в работу всем музыкальным руководителям. Вы и ваши дети получат громадное удовольствие от работы с таким великолепным, качественным песенным материалом. 

Спасибо нашему дорогому любимому всеми нами композитору Аллочке Евтодьевой за её творчество, неиссякаемую энергию!  И ждём от тебя, Аллочка, новых прекрасных, детских песен. 
*


*ЭТО ТЕБЕ - нашу ЛЮБОВЬ!*

----------


## Vitolda

Действительно, слушаешь Аллины песни - и хочется купаться в этой красоте, самой внутренне становиться красивее, и нести эту красоту детям! И не только детям, но и взрослым! Сначала замурлычат сотрудники детского сада, даже те. которые на занятиях не бывают, а просто слышат звучащие в зале песни. А потом, на осеннем празднике, напитаются этой красотой родители. А услышат они песни уже не в первый раз - дети обязательно будут петь и дома. А может быть снова будут СТОЛЬКО петь дома, что следом за ними запоют и родители тоже... Но это все еще будет... А сейчас...

Вот уже несколько дней каждую свободную минуту слушаю плюсы Аллиных осенних песен. Наслушаться не могу!!! Каждая нравится необыкновенно! 

 «Прогулка в лесу», «Разноцветные листочки», «Как растут грибы», «Колючий дождик» вызывают в душе восторженный подъем, радостный прилив сил. 

А все остальные песни…  Вот и знаю я их хорошо, а все равно впечатление, граничащее с разрывом сердца! От каждой! Дышать боюсь, чтобы не спугнуть этот трепет в душе…

Хорошее впечатление производит Машино пение. Но Полина…. Это что-то просто необыкновенное! Не поет, а  дышит, живет в каждой песне – настолько гармонично и естественно ее исполнение. 

Не перестану повторять, что люблю абсолютно все Аллины песни. Но есть среди них просто фантастические, сверхъестественные по своему воздействию… Обыкновенное ЧУДО!!! Именно такая  – «Улетают журавли». А мягкое, теплое, нежное, светлое исполнение Полины сделало эту песню ЧУДОМ необыкновенным!
Не смогла я мимо пройти…

----------


## lybastarchenko

Очень рада была получить песенки из сборника "Осень-малышам".  Музыкальный материал - просто находка для работы с дошкольниками! Песенки очень мелодичные, доступные, интересные, не избитые. Чувствуется, что Алла Анатольевна вложила в них свою душу. Здорово, что есть нотное приложение плюсы и минусовки к ним. Думаю, и детки быстро выучат их, потому что если песни  нравятся (а такие произведения просто не могут не понравиться), то все легко запоминается и исполняется с удовольствием. Спасибо огромное Алла Анатольевна за ваше творчество и фантазию!

----------


## aichka

Плюсы моих осенних песен напели Полина и Маша просто прекрасно! 

Теперь под эти плюсовые фонограммы можно не только закреплять песни в группе, но и использовать их в качестве входов на осенний праздник или для массовых или индивидуальных  танцов с листьями, рябиной - кому как фантазия подскажет!

А вот как мои ребятки  исполняют некоторые из  песен этого сборника:

----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka



----------


## aichka

Ещё одна песня  из сборника "Осень- малышам", которую ребята очень любят петь-* "Листопадная"*, но в данном случае мы использовали её для танца с листьями в средней группы:

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие девочки!
Если вы с Украины,  и Вашем детском саду не разрешают использовать русскоязычные песни, то можете воспользоваться  переводом песен с диска "Осень - малышам", который  прекрасно сделала Валечка Литовченко - Валя Муза, за что ей великое СПАСИБО!*


*Переводы песен "ОСЕНЬ -МАЛЫШАМ"*

http://yadi.sk/d/6ufSpOojFP7jE

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие девочки!

Если вы с Украины,  и Вашем детском саду не разрешают использовать русскоязычные песни, то можете воспользоваться  переводом песен с диска "Осенние песни", который  прекрасно сделала Валечка Литовченко - Валя Муза, за что ей великое СПАСИБО!*


*Переводы песен "Осенние песни Евтодьевой Аллы"*


http://yadi.sk/d/OBk0QWe5FP85F

----------


## Vitolda

К песням, по-настоящему любимым, у меня, как наверное и у любого музыканта, отношение особое. Их и слушать хочется еще и еще,  и снова и снова в работе к ним прикоснуться. По-разному прикоснуться... Сегодня - самой для детей исполнить, завтра - их петь научить (да из всех сил постараться, чтобы необыкновенную красоту песни не испортить!)... А вот хороший плюс появился, еще ярче песню сделал - хочется попробовать хоровод под него поставить... 

Это я про свою любимую *"Рябинушку"* из Аллиного сборника осенних песен! Такая песня!!! Ни звука, ни слова нет, диссонансом звучащих! За душу берет уже когда по нотам на фортепиано играешь, знакомясь, и мурлыча мелодию себе под нос... Видно и аранжировщика за душу взяла, раз такая красочная фонограмма получилась. И девочки прониклись настроением песни, еще душевнее ее своим голосами сделали!

А я так люблю "Рябинушку", что не только в работу с детьми ее снова взять хочу, уже по-новому, иначе, чем прошлой осенью...

Год назад я уже делала клип к этой песне: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4433775 Мне и сейчас не стыдно за него... 

А вот плюсов "Рябинушки" наслушалась - и захотелось снова песню увидеть... Но так, чтобы подчеркнуть ее необыкновенную плавность и протяжность, огромную нежность и теплоту... Думаю что каждый, кто уже слушал их - со мной согласится в подобранных эпитетах, а кто не слышал - у того еще все впереди!

----------


## luisa

Ну,вот,и меня можно поздравить .Теперь и я стала счастливой обладательницей сборников.Еду домой и думаю,полки забиты нотным материалом,в компе уже места нет.*А мне все мало!!!*Хочется новенькое,хочется лучшее.Купила папку с файлами, буду ксерить материал.Я ТАКАЯ СЧАСТЛИВАЯ-Я-Я :Tender:  :Yahoo: !!

----------


## Ронина Татьяна

Алла Анатольевна! Не перестаю восхищаться Вашему таланту! Получила Ваши диски "Осенние песни" и "Осень малышам", слушаю и не могу наслушаться. Такие светлые, наполненные любовью и добротой песни. А говорят, что осень грустная пора. Разве с этим можно согласиться? Слушая Ваши песни на душе становится радостно и светло. Начали учить с детьми некоторые песни, они тоже в восторге, просят "Давайте петь еще". Сегодня к нам на занятие зашла медсестра и тоже заслушалась, сказала "Какая я вас позитивная работа, получаете столько положительных эмоций!" И это правда! Еще раз огромное спасибо Вам от педагогов и детей!!

----------


## aichka

Девочки милые ! Спасибо вам большущее! За такие добрые и тёплые слова!

 Я, в самом деле, сочиняла эти песни и записывала их с огромной любовью, вдохновением и желанием! Очень рада, что вам и , главное, вашим детям нравятся мои песни! Это огромное счастье!
Счастье- знать, что не просто  1- 2 песни с диска будут востребованы, а ВСЕ песни вам нравятся и вы не знаете- как их распределить - которые из них спеть в этом году, а что оставить на следующий...И это тоже огромное счастье - знать, что твоя музыка востребована и любима ребятами!

И ещё меня очень трогает то, что многие из вас, заказ один диск, спешат заказать и другой! Значит, песни понравились, значит, вы доверяете мне, уверены в том, что халтуры быть не может, что песни обязательно будут вами использоваться и пригодятся не один год, что песни придутся ребятам по душе!

Мне одна девочка написала: "Аллочка, ваши песни- это УЖЕ знак качества... раз стоит ваша фамилия - беру без вопросов... знаю, что будет высший класс!"

Это дорогого стоит...




> Сегодня к нам на занятие зашла медсестра и тоже заслушалась, сказала "Какая я вас позитивная работа, получаете столько положительных эмоций!" И это правда! Еще раз огромное спасибо Вам от педагогов и детей!!


Танечка! Спасибо большущее! Уже не в первый раз читаю и в теме, и в личку, и в репутацию, что во время разучивания и звучания фонограмм  моих песен, у дверей  в зал собираются и подглядывают, подслушивают повара, прачки, медсёстры.. :Tender:  Я настолько этим потрясена и приятно удивлена... раз мои песни нравятся и детям, и взрослым.. значит, задевается та душевная струна, на которую я и сама настроена...

 Спасибо ИМ и ВАМ огромное!

За то, что доверяете мне, берете мои песни в свой репертуар, за то, что поёте их с ребятами и за то, что оценили  мою искренность в их сочинении, и воздали должное мастерству моего аранжировщика!

Спасибо всем просто ОГРОМАДНОЕ!

----------


## говорушка

просто влюбилась в песню Листопад!!! ,хотя все песни ОЧЕНЬ интересны по своему,буду с удовольствием эти песенки использовать в этом году с ребятней,АЛЛА АНАТОЛЬЕВНА СПАСИБО ЗА ТАКОЙ ПОДАРОК!!!!

----------


## Enjoy-14

Меня зовут Людмила, я музыкальный руководитель из города Казани, наверное, самый начинающий из всех:-) Хочу выразить огромную благодарность Алле Анатольевне, за оперативный ответ, и, конечно же, за прекрасные песни которые теперь есть в моей копилке!! Творческих успехов Вам и здоровья!!!!

----------


## Ushnata

Алла, вы гениальный композитор!!! Мелодию песен даже малыши схватывают на ходу! Взяла в работу вашу песню-танец "грибочки" во второй младшей, даже у воспитателя заработала фантазия и творчество в постановке танца с одного прослушивания. Её слова: "Ну наконец-то что-то новенькое, а то за 30 лет работы все надоела, даже самой танцевать с детьми хочется!"
Спасибо, за ваше творчество, Алла Анатольевна :Tender: 
Надеемся, что вы будете нас радовать вашими новинками

----------


## Clair

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна!!!!! Присоединяюсь к восторженным отзывам!!!  Спасибо огромное за такой чудесный материал !!!!  Настолько добрые, нежные, яркие песни !!! Нет слов...просто хочется их слушать и петь вновь и вновь !!!!! После того, как я исполнила под минус деткам старшей группы песню "Золотой огонёк", они ещё несколько секунд сидели молча с распахнутыми глазами и открытыми ртами.... Потом воспитательница нарушила молчание выдохнув - "какая прелесть!!""" и дети радостно закивали головами :))))))))) Все песни хороши !!!! Обязательно буду приобретать другие Ваши сборники !!!

----------


## Vitolda

За окном какая-то неправильная осень… Слишком дождливая, слишком холодная… Так много на деревьях еще зеленых листьев, а разноцветным  - дождь не дает красиво порхать и кружиться в воздухе… 

А в Аллиных песнях осень  - правильная, настоящая!!! Такая, которую любишь и ждешь!!! Слушаешь песни – и на душе тепло, светло и красиво становится! Веришь, что не  от вредности поливает нас дождик изо дня в день, а просто «Небо плачет, ветки плачут и дома…», а капли дождя – слезы осени, которые бегут по щеке земли… Бегут, и звенят  мелодиями «Колючего дождика» и «Прощания с дождем».  И уже не ворчать на дождливую погоду хочется, а ласково уговаривать: «Осень-красавица, что ж ты печалишься? Осень, не плачь дождем, ты нам нравишься!» Именно теми, невозможно красивыми, берущими за душу мягкими  интонациями Аллиной мелодии уговаривать!!! Тогда надежда появится, что все будет так, как нужно!... 

И дождик станет озорным, грибным, бегающим то в башмаках, то босиком по лесным дорожкам – опять же под звонкую, озорную  Аллину песенку! А все мы добрым взглядом будем провожать улетающих журавлей, любоваться рябинушкой, просить : «Уходить ты не спеши, золотая осень!». И конечно же, с удовольствием смотреть на разноцветные листочки, которые станут завораживающе вальсировать попеременно под звуки двух листопадных вальсов Аллы, не в силах выбрать из них один, любимый…



И «кто сказал, что осень – это холод, ветер, 
И что настроенье – хуже всех на свете?»

Слушайте, пойте песни альбома! И в душе наступит настоящая, красивая,  щедрая, добрая Осень!!!

----------


## Terely

На выходных приобрела сборник "Осень - малышам", вот пришла с работы, где разучивали некоторые песни. Ну что сказать? Понравилось всем, и воспитателям и детям. Учатся песни легко. Мелодии красивые.  Для меня очень ценно, что есть ноты. Деткам понравился танец с листочками так, что листочки еле убрали :-) малыши кричали: "Еще!" Воспитатели сказали: "Какой замечательный танец!"  Стали разучивать грибочки, воспитатель заулыбалась: "Ой, какая милая песенка" Средняя на раз выучила 2 куплета "Золотого огонька". Для себя открыла хоровод со зверятами, сначала наиграла, слова почитала, инсценировка в голове сложилась. А потом прослушала в исполнении Аллы - ох, какой же красивый хоровод! Какая мелодия!!! Чудо! "Капельки" решила сделать индивидуальной, учить не начинали, только прослушали, так девочки чуть не передрались из-за того, кто будет петь :-) Пришлось  пообещать оставшимся учить "Рябину" и танцевать хоровод! 
Завтра и в среду у меня придут оставшиеся группы и получится, что почти весь сборник в работе! (клубочки притихарила малышкам на 8 марта). 
Когда я начинала работать ноты для сада не продавали, почти совсем. Редко-редко что то появлялось. Открываешь в магазине, названия песен нравятся, о композиторе с регалиями написано, пометка, что для дошкольников и младших школьников, но видишь аккомпанемент, серьезный такой аккомпанемент. Берешь т.к. другого совсем нет, а новенького хочется. Начинаешь наигрывать и понимаешь, слова хорошие, а музыку будто кто- то с похмелья писал. Или в толк взять не можешь, КАК такую мелодию, на такой диапазон предлагают дошкольникам???
Песни Аллы Анатольевны написаны именно для дошкольников, все для них, и слова и мелодия, потому что пишет человек, работающий в детском саду и знающий специфику нашей работы. 
Браво, Алла Анатольевна! Альбом замечательный! И очень-очень помогающий в работе! Пожелать же хочется еще большего вдохновения! Продолжайте радовать нас и детей своим творчеством!

----------


## Terely

Мы замахнулись на "Улетают журавли", посмотрим, что получится. Сегодня пытались летать, нууу, пока как то не очень. Спели дети хорошо, даже я была довольна, а вот когда стали идти, руками махать и поворачиваться, начался сумбур. На занятии было 27 человек, на 3 раз уже вроде что вырисовывалось, надеюсь, что все получится. Так хочется спеть и станцевать такую красивую песню. Усиленно ищу стихотворение, перед песней. Что то типа того "наступила осень - улетают журавли", кто уже пел журавлей, может у вас стишок есть? 
Колючий дождик очень полюбился старшей группе. У меня музыкальный зал проходной :-( рядом много кабинетов, и вот, когда я провожала ребятишек из зала, из бухгалтерии сказали: "Песню какую красивую пели, мы тоже пели" :-)
"Как растут грибы"  у нас стали отличной игрой, очень любимой детьми, на проигрыш взрослый (или ребенок в подг. гр) дождиком (на палочке струящаяся фольга полосками намотана) старается намочить детей, а те приседают и снова встают (что то похожее на "заморожу"). Дети игру обожают.
Спасибо Алле Анатольевне за такой превосходный материал для детей! Творите еще!!! У вас талант!

----------


## Иринка Муза

Здравствуйте! Вот зашла на этот сайт и будто в сказку попала! Действительно талантливые и творческие люди! Есть чему поучиться! Спасибо, что вы есть! А песня "Улетают журавли".. Все-таки есть в ней что-то волшебное!!!

----------


## Котик230580

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна!  Сказать спасибо - ничего не сказать. Ваше творчество, это одно из лучших, к чему могут прикоснуться детки и мы взрослые в плане музыкального развития. Счастлив тот, кто имел возможность петь или слушать Ваши произведения. Нам повезло, уже несколько лет мы наслаждаемся изумительными песнями. Тот колоссальный труд, который Вы в них вкладываете - неоценим. Дай Вам Бог здоровья, радости, побольше времени для творчества. Пусть источник с чудесным именем Алла не иссякает многие годы!

----------


## Римма1961

Плучила осенние диски давно, но ещё никак не могу описать свои впечаления. Вроде бы уже не первый раз получаю ШЕДЕВРЫ от Аллы. Но эти диски настолько хороши, что глаза разбегаются, хочется петь все песни! Ещё я люблю "смаковать" произведения Аллы. Приношу на работу, прослушиваю по несколько раз и понимаешь, что просто влюбилась в эти песни. Воспитатели мои удивляются и спрашивают: "Где вы находите такие красивые песни?" А какие стихи!!! Просто высокая Поэзия! Детям очень нравятся Ваши песни,  разучиваются легко,поют с удовольствием. Готовый материал для танцев и хороводов. Спасибо вам, Алла, от меня и моих детишек.

----------


## Маргошик68

*aichka*, Аллочка, мы без твоих песен жить просто не можем, в старшей группе поём про "Разноцветные листочки", "Капельки", в подготовительной повторяем "Капельки" с прошлого года, так как дети сами попросили ещё раз :Yes4:  А в средней танцуем "Огородную", будет видео, пришлю после праздника обязательно, средняя-это вообще! С таким счастьем поют про овощи, танцуют, что я сама радостная и счастливая, что есть такие песни. Спасибо тебе, Аллочка огромное!

----------


## Solistca

На этой неделе провела 2 праздника осенних у малышей и младше-средних деток.
 Много материала было взято из сборников Аллочки. Родители и сотрудники садика были просто ошарашены  красивой музыкой. Они подходили и говорили мне это. Было очень приятно за нашу любимую Аллочку.
У меня  уже несколько дисков и я не перестаю слушать твои песни! 
Танцы ставятся просто на ура! 
Спасибо, Аллочка, за твое творчество!!!

----------


## Veramar62

Уважаемая Алла! С огромным удовольствием дети поют ваши песенки. Со старшими детьми поем "Капельки", средние с удовольствием поют и играют в огород, тацуем под "Листопад", многие подпевают вам. Огромное спасибо за ваше творчество!

----------


## Victorya

Друзья) я пока только начинаю работать с детками, и очень-очень хочется принести ребятам что-то новенькое и интересное! Очаровательнейшей находкой стали сборники авторских песен Аллы Евдотьевой (у меня их пока не много, но это только начало)
Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна, огромное вам спасибо за прелестные тексты, написанные простым и понятным детским языком, спасибо за чарующую музыку, которую хочется слушать снова и снова. Отдельная благодарность за бесподобное качество аранжировок) Ваши песни - это просто бесценный клад для тех, кто работает с детьми! Искреняя благодарность и неиссякающей вам творческой энергии!

----------


## Тиса

*Золотой большой букет моей безмерной благодарности, как листики по ветру, летит к моей любимой Алле Анатольевне!*
Позади осенние праздники, прошедшие, прозвеневшие, искрившиеся прекрасными, добрыми, ласковыми песенками из сборника "Осень-малышам". Почему же только малышам, если и взрослые с удовольствием напевают эти чудесные песенки, которые чуть ли не с одного прослушивания западают в душу и остаются там надолго...
Чистота души и помыслов, профессионализм, глубокое понимание детских желаний, великолепное знание методики помогают Алле Анатольевне создавать простые, ясные, мелодичные, интересные детям произведения. А на волне детского интереса можно сделать ВСЁ!!! Что и удалось сделать нашему коллективу, а итогом работы стали осенние праздники, которые получились ТАКИМИ интересными благодаря содержательному компоненту - МУЗЫКЕ АЛЛЫ АНАТОЛЬЕВНЫ.
*Обычно "браво" можно услышать на новогоднем и выпускном утренниках, а нашим детям кричали на Осеннем празднике!
И хочется от всего сердца поблагодарить Аллу Анатольевну, в свою очередь крикнуть ей "БРАВО!". Браво Вашему таланту, позволяющему создавать настоящие шедевры для детей!*
*"КАПЕЛЬКИ", "ЛИСТОПАДНАЯ", "ОГОРОДНАЯ", "ТАНЕЦ ГРИБОЧКОВ", "ХОРОВОД ЗВЕРЯТ", "ТАНЕЦ С ЛИСТОЧКАМИ"... эти песенки даже помогают лучше разглядеть красоту природы! Они стали нашими любимыми песенками. Как я буду без них скучать! Но скучать буду недолго, потому что впереди Новый год, новогодний материал, в котором будет очень много красивейших произведений Аллы Анатольевны.*
*СПАСИБО, дорогая Алла Анатольевна, от меня и моих воспитанников.
Мы хотим Вам сказать - ЛУЧШЕ ПЕСЕН НЕ НАЙДЁШЬ!!!*

----------


## Озма

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Еще раз хочу поблагодарить вас за прекрасный сборник "Осень малышам"!!! Мои дети с удовольствием танцевали под песню "Листопад",а  с хороводом "Огородная" дети справились очень легко, пели и танцевали без напряжения. Ваши песни очень украшают праздники!!! СПАСИБО еще раз  за ваше творчество!!!

----------


## Zinaida68

Алла Анатольевна, у меня сегодня прошли утренники у малышей. Танцевали и пели только ваши песни. Родители в восторге. Сразу отметили, что песенки новые, современные и очень детки с удовольствием под них танцуют и поют.
"Танец грибочков", "Разноцветные листочки", "Золотой огонёк"- просто кладезь для малышей!

----------


## Vitolda

Мои осенние праздники еще не начинались… Но еще совсем немного, еще чуть-чуть – и придется на время закрыть мой любимый альбом «Осень малышам»… Ни одна страничка его в этом году не перелистывается просто так в моем детском саду этой осенью, все до одной песни звучат! 
«Капельки» и «Хоровод Осени со зверятами» - в старшей группе, «Рябина» - в подготовительной, Танцы грибочков, с листочками, с рябинками и клубочками – у малышей, «Листопадная» и «Огородная» - в средней группе.  

Каждая из них задевает струнки детской души! Это видно в  глазках, слышно в звоне ребячьих голосов… Они звенят даже тогда, когда я и петь-то не прошу: танцуя, подпевают ребята Аллиному голосу! С самого первого дня подпевают, как только песни услышали! 

Последние дни листаем мы с ребятами странички любимого альбома, на которых такая разная Осень – красивая, сверкающая, мягкая, звонкая, щедрая, и неизменно такая же замечательная, как песни Аллы о ней! Каждый день, каждый час,  как только та или иная страничка оживает своими волшебными песнями, хочется сказать спасибо за возможность получить порцию счастья, прикоснуться к чуду! Что я и делаю сейчас:
*СПАСИБО!!!*

Скоро альбом ляжет на полку… Но ведь только на год!!! Даже меньше! Уже в сентябре ребята услышат новые для себя песни, а я с удовольствием буду снова и снова рассматривать знакомые страницы!

----------


## Madam2009

Прошли осенние утренники и хочется сказать ещё раз огромное спасибо Вам, Алла Анатольевна! "Разноцветные листочки", "Колючий дождик", это наши любимые песни уже не первый год! И Вы не перестаёте радовать нас новым репертуаром. "Листопадная", "Грибочки" - дети с удовольствием пели и танцевали под них, а родители скандировали: "Молодцы!"))

----------


## aichka

*Песня из Осеннего диска 

"Осень- красавица"*

----------


## aichka

*Песня с диска "Осень -малышам"

"Хоровод зверят с Осенью"*

----------


## aichka

*"Прогулка в лесу" - песня из сборника "Осенние песни"*

----------


## Olik-Olik

Алла Анатольевна! Как приятно смотреть на Ваших деток!!!!А все потому, что музыка великолепная, мелодичная, иллюстративная, понятная деткам, спасибо Вам большое за щедрость и великодушие, обожаю Вас!!!

----------


## aichka

*В нём  представлен осенний репертуар:

- для хорового, сольного и ансамблевого пения;
-для танцев - общих и парных, пластических и образных композиций;
-инсценирования;
-музыкальной игры;
-ритмического оркестра;

Песни предназначены для исполнения детей всех возрастов:
от малышей- до подготовительной группы.  

В самых разных музыкальных стилях:
эстрадном, лирическом, народном, польки, кадрили, босса-нова, танго, твиста.*

*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА*  :Laie 37: 
*Ноты прилагаются!*
*
Стоимость комплекта 1000 рублей.

Оплату можно производить:
- через пополнение карты Visa СБ, номер: 4276 8220 1186 1800

Через БАНКОМАТ по такому пути: вставляете свою карточку, выбираете в меню- "Платежи и переводы" а потом - "Перевод средств". Откроется окно, чтобы написать номер карточки, на которую вам нужно перевести деньги, пишите сумму и переводите деньги.

Или в  любом Сбербанке России вам нужно подключить бесплатную услугу «Сбербанк он- лайн» - и вы сможете мгновенно со своего компьютера перечислять деньги с  карточки – на карточку – это очень удобно и быстро.

После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес: aichka@yandex.ru ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет немедленно отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------


## marih

> Это уже ТРЕТИЙ мой осенний диск.


Аллочка Анатольевна, на одном дыхании прослушала обзор Вашего нового осеннего диска - какое разноцветье чудесных песенок!!!  :Tender: 

[IMG]http://*********net/5978200m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## К.Т.В.

> 


Алла Анатольевна!Прекрасные песни! Такие разнообразные по стилю и по характеру! Действительно, *РАЗНОЦВЕТНЫЕ!*

Сейчас напеваю "Осеннее танго"...  :Laie 36:

----------


## Vitolda

*Уже не один раз послушала песни нового сборника. И не один раз буду слушать еще, снова и снова открывая в каждой песне что-то новое. А сейчас в голове звучат, сменяя друг друга мелодии, фразы, слова – словно листья этой «Разноцветной Осени» летают!

Такое точное название! И не потому, что в сборнике есть одноименная песня! И даже не потому, что практически в каждой песне – слова о цветах, красках осени есть! Каждая песня – и есть та самая, особенная краска, которая позволяет общую картинку сделать яркой, цветной, объемной! И очень-очень разной! Для этой картины оказались нужными и широкие мазки масляной краски, и нежная акварель, и яркая гуашь, и прозрачная пастель, а где-то точные штрихи карандаша…  Вот и звучат песни в самых разных стилях и жанрах! И в разных настроениях – от светлой грусти до искрящейся радости…  Потому и сравнить нельзя, выбрать лучшую! Каждая по-своему хороша!!! 

В каждой – стихотворный  текст, который самостоятельную ценность имеет. Для старших – поэтическая картинка, для малышей – почти сказка о танцующих ягодах и орешках, музыкантах – капельках, листочках…  И слушаю, и в нотах читаю – и каждый раз новую изюминку нахожу! Вот вроде бы знакомые, устойчивые сочетания про дождик: льет рекой и дождь стеной…  А в припеве дождливой песенки слышишь: «Дождик, дождик льет рекой  и холодною стеной ты дома и сад от нас отгородил…» - и штампы уходят, живая картинка – да не просто видимая, а кожей ощущаемая, возникает!  Или разговор листьев… Это просто высокая поэзия от первого до последнего слова! Да нет в сборнике песен с необдуманным примитивным текстом! Пусть то поэтическая картинка, пусть песенка для танца или оркестра – везде каждое слово на месте, продумано и красиво. А еще, частенько, и развивающую нагрузку тексты несут. «Звери к осени готовы» - и сказочная картинка (беседа Осени со зверюшками) и подробный рассказ о том, как же действительно они к холодам готовятся. Или «Грибная полянка». Здесь и красивые образы (подосиновик – осени сынок, у лисички – желтый зонтик, желтый носик, желтенький глазок…..) и знакомство с разными грибами . В «Осени дары» - подробное описание разного вида урожая… Да в каждой песне есть толчок для развития мышления и речи! 

А музыка… Во-первых, это просто красиво! Уж послушать – каждую из песен дам, обязательно!!! Одна из задач музыкального воспитания  детей -   накопление опыта восприятия музыки разных жанров и стилей. Не об этом, конечно, думала Алла, песни сочиняя…  Но такие разные в музыкальном плане песни! Рядом танго и полька, твист и кадриль, и почти бардовская песня! А ощущение каждый раз такое, словно только так и можно эти слова услышать, произнести, спеть, подумать! Очень все едино и цельно, с огромным вкусом! 

Еще не задумывалась об осенних сценариях…  Но уже не могу представить себе, какую же песню «Разноцветной осени» оставлю в этом году за бортом… Снова и снова слушаю, и хочется слушать снова и снова. Пока слушать! А в сентябре – ребятам показать! Ни одну песню вниманием обойти не хочу!!!

А ведь еще есть «первая любовь» - песни двух других осенних  сборников Аллы… 

Спасибо автору необыкновенных песен! Спасибо аранжировщику, что помог им во всей красе перед нами предстать! Спасибо девочкам, что так хорошо музыку и авторский замысел чувствуют!

СПАСИБО!!!!!!
*

----------


## Valenta

> *Это уже ТРЕТИЙ мой осенний диск.*
> _КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА_


Уважаемая *Алла Анатольевна*,
Я прослушала всю «Разноцветную осень»!
В самых лучших традициях Ваших!
Понравилось очень:
Разнообразие жанров, мелодии, текст и вокал!
Диск, бесспорно, в «десятку» попал!!! :Ok:

----------


## Парина

> Это уже ТРЕТИЙ мой осенний диск.






> Песни предназначены для исполнения детей всех возрастов:
> от малышей- до подготовительной группы. 
> 
> В самых разных музыкальных стилях


*Спасибо огромное Вам, Алла Анатольевна, за Вашу несравненно-красивое, мелодичное песенное творчество! Очень надеюсь приобрести в ближайшее время диск!*

----------


## olga kh

Ну как это возможно, Аллочка? Всего-то 7 нот!!! А сколько опять НОВЫХ мелодий!!! И каких!..Да еще, как ты говоришь, родились они радостно и легко) Да...твоя жизнь не стоит на месте, когда ей стоять?))) Она с твоими мелодиями вальсирует, кружится, плавно плывет и задорно подпрыгивает))) Песни твои не дадут тебе никакого покоя, а, значит, и нам))) Мы тоже будем, мурлыкая себе под нос, вальсировать, подпрыгивать, а потом радовать детей и родителей такими прекрасными песнями!..Спасибо тебе заранее, потому что пока послушала только краткое содержание, но уже эмоции переполняют))) То ли еще будет, когда смогу прослушать весь твой новый диск?..

----------


## Ольга-Елена

Какая Вы замечательная, Аллочка Анатольевна! Сокровище Вы наше! Низкий Вам поклон и огромная благодарность!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## olga kh

Слушаю тихонечко, не спеша....Каждая песня, Алла, по-своему хороша! Ну, кто бы сомневался, что все получится опять прекрасно? Душа у тебя петь не перестает, поэтому и песни удаются - что уж тут говорить? А главное, ты же так хорошо знаешь - куда, что, зачем? Вот с этой песенкой малыши потанцуют - здесь каждое словечко движение подсказывает! Эта сама за себя говорит - "Оркестр для осени" (просто классный оркестр!) Эту может солист исполнить, эту все с радостью подпоют... Я не спешу, Аллочка, наслаждаюсь...))) Конечно, еще напишу потом. А пока можно буду влюбляться дальше? Или - зреть, как кабачок?..)))))Продолжение следует)))

----------


## Vitolda

> Продолжение следует)))


Оленька, вслед за тобой тоже хочется сказать: "Продолжение следует!" Потому что ну никак невозможно снова и снова к песням не возвращаться... Не слушать, не думать, не представлять, не получать удовольствие снова и снова... Снова и снова новые нюансы находить! А еще невозможно сразу все свои эмоции высказать! Очень много их, эмоций этих! Разных-разных! Да и песни - разные-разные! Невозможно обо всех сразу!

Сегодня больше других слушаю "Дождливую песенку"... Не потому, что жара у нас такая стоит, что очень дождика хочется... Ласковые интонации мелодии завораживают, притягивают! Картинка грустного затяжного осеннего дождя ясно встает перед глазами - и словами и звуками нарисованная. А еще ТАКОЕ ощущение одушевления! Все, как у людей - и печальное настроение, а рядом - кто-то искренне заинтересованный, готовый понять и выслушать: "Что случилось?", а потом взять кусочек печали себе... Детям именно так говорить не буду... Но о печали и сочувствии обязательно побеседуем! И для роста детской души, и для того, чтобы в голосах именно такие мягкие интонации зазвучали!

Песни разные-разные! Вслушаться, вдуматься, "влюбиться", оценить сразу все - просто невозможно! Поэтому, наверное, тоже: "Продолжение следует!"

----------


## mara61

Алла Анатольевна! Спасибо за новый диск! Вы - талантливый композитор. Особенно покорила пляска рябинок с Орешками.

----------


## лариса61

Ура! Алла Анатольевна! Я тоже приобрету обязательно ваш очередной диск и у меня их уже будет четыре, не прослушав еще я уже заранее знаю, что там волшебство, которое украсит наши занятия и праздники, а мы взрослые будем радоваться красоте ваших песен. Спасибо вам за то, что вы есть у нас и пусть ваши добрые,  милые песенки рождаются и радуют снова и снова всех детишек на нашей планете! С уважением к вам Лариса!

----------


## Vitolda

Снова и снова слушаю... С каждым днем все больше люблю эти песни! С каждым прослушиванием нахожу что-то новое и удивительное для себя! Поэтому опять - продолжение..

Настолько разные по характеру и содержанию песни! Именно поэтому не сразу сообразила, что в "Грибной полянке" и "Осенних дарах" сходный литературный прием используется: начинается куплет одинаковыми словами, а продолжение - разное. Самое интересное, что это не делает содержание однообразным, наоборот, постепенно делает картинку ярче, шире, подробнее, интересней, красочней! В "Грибной полянке" - с каждым куплетом на картинке дополнительный штрих появляется - яркий, цветной (каждый раз другого цвета пятнышко это на картинке) - новый грибок вырастает... К концу песни полная картинка вырисовывается. А в "Осенних дарах" - общее начало куплета как бы страничку переворачивает - и оказываемся мы то в саду, то в огороде, то в лесу... А все вместе - общую картинку щедрой урожайной Осени создает. 

в музыкальном плане совершенно разные песни!!! Задорная детская песенка "Грибная полянка"  прямо таки просит инсценирование! Моментально запоминается легкая, но вовсе не примитивная мелодия, которую с огромным удовольствием подхватят ребята! А "Осенние дары" - зажигательный твист! Да и как не отметить ТАКОЙ урожай, о котором в песне поется - и овощной, и фруктовый, и ягодный - такой яркой песней! Просто невозможно не подхватить, и не запеть вместе с Полиной! Никого не оставит равнодушным синкопированная мелодия песни - ни исполнителей, ни слушателей! Обязательно захочется и спеть красиво, чисто, в характере, и подчеркнуть этот ритм  движениями!

СПАСИБО!!!
Так нравятся песни, что каждый день тороплю наступление сентября, чтобы уже вместе с ребятами к ним прикоснуться! А в то же время еще хочется наслушаться, надышаться, налюбоваться ими, найти новые нюансы... Продолжение следует...

----------


## Vitolda

И еще один фрагмент клипа... К песне* "Грибная полянка"*




СПАСИБО за песни! За удовольствие, которое получаю и просто слушая, и пытаясь дополнительно раскрасить!!! 
И к песне я пока не к каждой прикоснулась... И СПАСИБО пока только от меня, а не от моих ребят и взрослых... Так что - "Продолжение следует..."

----------


## aichka

> Фрагмент видео к песне "Осени дары"





> И еще один фрагмент клипа... К песне "Грибная полянка"


*
Ой, как же приятно! А как красиво!!! Боже мой!

Хочу этих овощей, хочу попасть на эту волшебную, красивую осеннюю полянку- из жаркого, раскаленного солнцем города.. даже прохладнее стало- как будто свежий помидорчик проглотила и благодатную тень на полянке ощутила..

Спасибо, Иришка! С твоими клипами мои песни стали как будто бы ярче, объёмнее, более зримыми и ощутимыми, реальными! Теперь можно увидеть эти овощи, почти почувствовать вкус и запах беленького грибочка..

 Ты делаешь мне такие подарки - просто нет слов, чтобы выразить мою благодарность!

Спасибо большущее, Ирочка!*

----------


## Vitolda

Снова и снова слушаю "Разноцветную осень"... С каждым днем все больше люблю эти песни! Каждый день тороплю наступление сентября, чтобы уже вместе с ребятами к ним прикоснуться! А пока есть время наслушаться, надышаться, налюбоваться ими, найти новые нюансы... И пока сентябрь еще не наступил, мне очень хочется сделать каждую из этих замечательных песен совсем-совсем разноцветными! Сразу о каждой мысли в голове крутятся, представляю мысленно клип, который сделаю... 
Некоторые клипы уже не только в голове живут!

Настолько разные по характеру и содержанию песни! Именно поэтому не сразу сообразила, что в "Грибной полянке" и "Осенних дарах" сходный литературный прием используется: начинается куплет одинаковыми словами, а продолжение - разное. Самое интересное, что это не делает содержание однообразным, наоборот, постепенно делает картинку ярче, шире, подробнее, интересней, красочней! В "Грибной полянке" - с каждым куплетом на картинке дополнительный штрих появляется - яркий, цветной (каждый раз другого цвета пятнышко это на картинке) - новый грибок вырастает... К концу песни полная картинка вырисовывается. А в "Осенних дарах" - общее начало куплета как бы страничку переворачивает - и оказываемся мы то в саду, то в огороде, то в лесу... А все вместе - общую картинку щедрой урожайной Осени создает. 

*Фрагмент видео клипа к песне "Осени дары"*




В музыкальном плане песни совершенно разные!!! "Осенние дары" - зажигательный твист! Да и как не отметить ТАКОЙ урожай, о котором в песне поется - и овощной, и фруктовый, и ягодный - такой яркой песней! Просто невозможно не подхватить, и не запеть вместе с Полиной! Никого не оставит равнодушным синкопированная мелодия песни - ни исполнителей, ни слушателей! Обязательно захочется и спеть красиво, чисто, в характере, и подчеркнуть этот ритм движениями! А задорная детская песенка "Грибная полянка" прямо таки просит инсценирование! Моментально запоминается легкая, но вовсе не примитивная мелодия, которую с огромным удовольствием подхватят ребята! 

*Фрагмент видео клипа к песне "Грибная полянка"*




*СПАСИБО!!!

С таким удовольствием работается!!! Ведь каждый клип - возможность прикоснуться к уже ставшим любимыми песням, повод снова и снова слушать их!*

----------


## Мандарин

Алла Анатольевна! Класс. Замечательные Песни! Уже звучат в душе......

----------

aichka (20.06.2016)

----------


## Виноград

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна, вчера получила от Вас новый диск, правда через дочь, это она заказывает их для меня, я сама как-то в этом деле не очень....Но это не главное. А главное это то, что он у меня есть. Недавно я побывала в ваших краях /Оптина пустынь/ и увидела такую красоту, которая остается в сердце навсегда.Я позволяю себе думать , что эта божественная  природа и Ваш врожденный талант, помогают Вам создавать такие чудесные песни для детей, красивые танцевальные композиции и праздники в которых красной нитью проходит добро и любовь.Я очень рада, что в моей жизни произошла  встреча с вашим творчеством. Спасибо Вам за все! Успехов и творческого вдохновения!!! Екатерина.

----------

aichka (20.06.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Осталось всего два дня лета... А у нас уже два дня назад по-настоящему осенняя погода за окном - с то и дело начинающимся дождем, с порывистым ветром и совсем не летней прохладой... 
Лето, прощай!!! 
Позади отпуск, сбывшиеся надежды, выполненные планы и мечты, часть из которых пока мечтами остаются... Целый год откладываем что-то на летнее время - и вот оно закончилось.. Будем вспоминать с благодарностью и ждать следующего лета, снова строить свои планы...
Это для нас, взрослых...
А у детей - все ярче и насыщенней! Позади яркое солнце и тепло! И радость открытий! Как хорошо, если мы, взрослые, помогли им и с романтикой реки, и с таинственностью леса познакомиться! Долго вспоминать будут, что-то может быть всю жизнь!
А впереди - осень.. 
И вместе с осенью - начало нового круга занятий, праздников... Не только новые заботы, волнения и трудности, но и радость общения, яркие краски музыки, песен и танцев. Для меня и моих детей уже третья осень в первую очередь Аллиными песнями раскрашена будет! Как здорово, что и яркости и пастели в эту картину теперь добавят песни "Разноцветной осени!"   Весь месяц слушаю, пою, любуюсь, пытаюсь "увидеть" каждую песню на экране компьютера в клипе, а в голове - в исполнении своих детей... С каждым днем все больше люблю каждую из них! И звонкий оркестр для Осени, и задорный танец рябинок и орешков, и задумчивую "Дождливую песню", и яркое "Осеннее танго"... Да все 12 песен перечислить надо бы, ни одна равнодушной не оставляет! Этой осенью зазвучат они в моем саду впервые... А потом будем встречаться с ними снова и снова, каждой осенней порой, и не уставать благодарить автора за счастье этих встреч! 
Скоро осень... Еще два дня осталось... А пока - 

*"Лето, прощай!"*

----------

aichka (20.06.2016), Парина (10.06.2016)

----------


## лариса61

Алла Анатольевна, у Вас красота во всем! Я всегда с такой жадностью слушаю Ваши творения! Спасибо за эти минуты счастья! А наша Ирина вдвойне украсила Ваши песенки-чудесенки, так бы и слушал, глядя на такую красоту! Ваше творчество заряжено светом, теплом, добром! СПАСИБО!...... СПАСИБО!........СПАСИБО!

----------

aichka (20.06.2016)

----------


## Анетта

Уважаемая Аллочка, огромное спасибо за новый, разноцветно-музыкально-шуршащий и переливающийся золотыми красками диск. С такими песнями и осень воспринимается по-другому. Интересен выбор жанров. Думаю, детям понравится! Будем работать и радоваться наступлению осенних деньков! Спасибо!

----------

aichka (20.06.2016)

----------


## елена1234

Прослушала песни в кратком исполнении и уже влюбилась большинство песен.  сама уже не могу дождаться когда смогу приобрести диск.. скорей бы!!!!!!!

----------

aichka (20.06.2016)

----------


## tatyanaartyshkina

Дорогая Алла! Спасибо Вам за ваши замечательные песни! На осенних утренниках включила песни из ваших сборников:
" Осень малышам" и " Осенние песни". Утренники засияли новыми красками. Инсценировали песню " Как растут грибы"и " Огородная". Песня " Листопадная" прозвучала с солистами.Очень трогательно смотрелась песня " Хоровод зверят".
Благодарю!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

aichka (20.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

Дорогие девочки! Не успеем оглянуться, как Осень замашет своим желтым листочком....


[img]http://*********ru/7315633.jpg[/img]

*Клипы к песням- Ирочки Бариновой!
 Благодарность ей безмерная!*

*"Что такое Осень?" / песня из диска "Что такое Осень?"/
*




*"Разноцветная Осень" / песня из диска "Разноцветная Осень"/*

----------

Парина (10.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

...продолжаем петь про Осень - песни из моих осенних дисков...
*
Клипы к песням - чудесной Ирочки Бариновой!*
*
"Дождливая песенка" / диск "Разноцветная Осень"/*

----------

Парина (10.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Разговор листьев" / диск "Разноцветная Осень"/*

----------

Парина (10.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Осенние дары" / диск "Разноцветная Осень"/*

----------

Парина (10.06.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> Дорогие девочки! Не успеем оглянуться, как Осень замашет своим желтым листочком....


Посмотрела, как ребята поют Аллины песни и уже в осень захотелось! Чтобы прямо сейчас, минуя отпкуск, вместе со своими ребятами погрузиться в эти волшебные осенние песни!!! 

Смотрю видео - и хочется сказать, что звучит моя любимая песня! Но включаю следующее - и снова мысль о "любимой"! Потому что все они, такие разные по жанру и характеру - любимые, и выбрать среди них "САМУЮ" - просто невозможно!!!

А исполнение Аллиными ребятами песням новых красок добавили!!! Ярких, разноцветных! Осеннюю картинку рисуют они не только чисто пропевая мелодию и отчетливо донося до нас слова песен! То задора и огня, то плавности, то величавости добавляют в картину их движения! Искрится, сверкает картинка детскими неравнодушными глазами! 

Смотрю, слушаю снова и снова! И хочется в осень! Чтоб своим ребятам принести Аллины Осенние песни, заразить их своей любовью! И в этом мне помогут и Аллины ребята! Ведь невозможно равнодушным остаться, слушая и глядя на них!




> Клипы к песням- Ирочки Бариновой!
> Благодарность ей безмерная!


Какое огромное удовольствие - любое обращение к таким песням!!! Не только в работе с ребятами! Руки сами так и тянутся, чтобы попробовать увидеть то, о чем поется!!! В них же и музыка и текст вдохновляют, подталкивают!!! Такие образы и сравнения!!! 
Вот, например, в "Дождливой песенке": "Лишь вчера был золотистым листопад, а сегодня краски яркие ты смыл!" Ну как не попытаться увидеть???

----------

aichka (20.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Танец  с листьями для малышей и средней группы

"Милый рыженький листок" / из авторского диска "Разноцветная Осень"/*

----------

Парина (10.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

*"Танец рябинок и орехов" / средняя группа/

/ из авторского диска "Разноцветная Осень"/*

----------

Парина (10.06.2016)

----------


## veter-koteyka

Алла Анатольевна, дорогая! Наслушалась я песен с диска *"Разноцветная осень"* от души! Понравилось ВСЕ! :Ok: 

Могу сказать, что для меня, как для абсолютного практика, все треки мгновенно трансформировались в идеи: что, когда, куда и зачем.

Вообще, это свойство не только песен с этого диска. Стопроцентно ВСЕ Ваши песни универсально-практичны. У Вас есть способность песенно охватывать всю амплитуду идей музыкальных руководителей. Задумала ты ввести в сюжет праздника "лесную" осеннюю тематику - нА тебе *"Грибная полянка"*, *"Звери к осени готовы", "Танец орехов и рябинок", "Ягодки лесные"*. Захотелось про огород поговорить - вот вам *"Осенние дары"*. И это только с последнего диска. 

А уж до чего хороши любимые мной шумовые "штучки"!!! - в особенности "Оркестр для Осени". А Ваши пресловутые проигрыши - это отдельная тема! Как иной раз не хватает нам эдаких приятных уху оркестровых "изюминок". И здесь Вы снова предоставляете музыкантам возможность для собственного творчества. Это превосходно!

Ну и под занавес моего сообщения, о полюбившихся особенно... *"Дождливая песенка", "Лето прощай"*и *"Осеннее танго"* - столько лирики, мелодики, стройности! Слушая Ваших деток, потом плюс и минус, рождается вера в свои силы. А музыка... А ТАКАЯ МУЗЫКА непременно поможет! 

Драгоценная Алла Анатольевна! Благодарю Вас! Творите! Творите! Творите! Невзирая ни на что!

Непроходящего Вам вдохновения! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------

aichka (20.06.2016)

----------


## Лебедева Анастасия

Уважаемая Алла Анатольевна! Получила ваши сборники "Разноцветная осень" и " Осень - малышам". Как всегда в восторге. Огромная вам Благодарность за такие чудесные песенки. Очень легко и приятно слушать. Ваши песни, действительно, - Сокровище. Вы - наша "палочка-выручалочка" в работе. Я уже и представить не могу свои утренники без  вашего замечательного материала. Огромное вам СПАСИБО!

----------

aichka (20.06.2016)

----------


## DAV_1973

Какая прелесть! И рябинки, и девчушка! Спасибо за подсказку!!!

----------

aichka (20.06.2016)

----------


## DAV_1973

Спасибо за замечательные песенки! В прошлом году попалась песенка "Улетают журавли". Я даже не знала чья она. Теперь знаю и всем рассказываю! Дети с удовольствием её пели и танцевали! Такой номер получился: пальчики оближешь!!!! Алла Анатольевна - вы талантище!

----------

aichka (20.06.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Не перестаю удивляться насколько разные все песни Аллы! Даже тогда, когда вроде бы об одном и том же в них поется! 
В трех дисках осенних песен 5 песен о дожде. Но настолько разными получились картинки, нарисованные словами и музыкальными звуками!!!

*«Капельки»* из *«Осени малышам»*… Трогательные, как все крошки! Нежные, звонкие, легкие, звенящие!
Одно из самых первых моих потрясений среди песен Аллы, один из первых и самых дорогих мне клипов… 




*«Колючий дождик»* из диска *«Что такое Осень?»* - действительно остренький и колкий, но вовсе не сердитый!!! Он весело стучит по зонтикам, как по бубнам, и заливает дорожки огромными лужами, по которым можно весело шагать в сапогах! Вот и звучит песенка звонко и весело!




А грибной дождик в песне *«Как растут грибы»* из этого же диска приглашает поиграть! Озорная песенка, заводная и задорная! Как иначе, ведь дождик в прятки играет, то босиком бегает, то в башмачках шажком шагает – и все это вместе с песенкой! 




В *«Прощании с дождем»* дождик повзрослевший. Тоже легкий и звонкий, но уже не беззаботный, а серьезный, задумчивый… о прошлом и будущем раздумья… В песне и о смене времен года рассказано, и о круговороте воды в природе.. Но ТАК поэтично!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! А в музыке и легкие звонкие капли дождя слышны и завораживающая красота зимней сказки!




Самый грустный дождик в *«Дождливой песенке»* из *«Разноцветной осени»*. Но песня вовсе не уныло звучит! Печально и ласково! А дождик хоть и затяжной, но не скучный и монотонный, а мелодичный и потрясающе красивый! Краски на городской картинке смывает, а вот звуковая картинка - очень яркой остается!




Такие разные у Аллы песни! Даже тогда, когда вроде бы об одном и том же! Поэтому ТАК трудно выбирать! КАЖДУЮ использовать хочется!!! Каждую и принесу ребятам - что-то петь будем, что-то просто слушать!

*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (20.06.2016), lenik (16.08.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

КАК мне нравится *"Грибная полянка"* из диска *"Разноцветная осень"*!!! Яркая, задорная! Еще и с разными грибами ребят знакомит! СКОЛЬКО эпитетов в тексте! Для каждого гриба - свои! А мелодия запоминается моментально, уже с середины песни невольно мурлыкать начинаешь! Песню не только петь хочется, но и двигаться нее, настолько заводная музыка!




И о других "грибных" песнях из Аллиных осенних дисков не вспомнить не могу, снова удивляясь, насколько они разные! 
*"Танец грибочков"* для малышей из диска *"Осень-малышам"*. Такой понятный малышам! Просто, но вовсе не элементарно! 




И как не вспомнить снова об озорной песенке *"Как растут грибы?"* из диска *"Что такое осень?"*! Хочется вместе с грибами в прятки поиграть!!!




Пишу, и снова думаю о том, какие песни этой осенью в свой репертуар возьму... Хорошо, что песни у Аллы разные не только по характеру, но и по возрастной адресации! Значит можно и малышам, и средним и подготовишкам песни подобрать!

----------

aichka (20.06.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Не знаю, кто во мне сейчас говорит больше.. Может быть теоретик-музыковед... Потому провожу линеечки, полосочки в осенних песнях Аллы .. В голове своей группирую их то по содержанию, то по жанрам, то по возрастам.. Ищу общее... И не перестаю удивляться необыкновенному разнообразию! 
А может быть - до сих пор такой же ребенок в душе, как мои дошколята... Так же как они, не могу бездействовать, наблюдать со стороны.. Потому не только бесконечно, без устали слушаю (это тоже как у малышей! СКОЛЬКО они готовы слушать знакомые любимые сказки и песни!), но и пою одна и - хорошо, что уже осень началась - вместе с ребятами! А еще хочется внимательно рассмотреть и потрогать руками! 
Но громче всего говорит голос счастливого человека! Счастливого просто от того, что шагает по дорожкам этих необыкновенных, замечательных песен!!! Внимательно слушая и глядя широко открытыми глазами...

Уже прошагала я по грибной и дождливой дорожке... А теперь на яркую рябиновую повернула!
СКОЛЬКО рябин в осенних песнях Аллы!!! Не случайно, наверное, имя автора об алом цвете ягод напоминает!

И снова песни ТАКИЕ разные!!! 

*"Танец с рябинкой"* из диска *"Осень - малышам"* для девочек-малышек. В таких песнях для танца у Аллы меня всегда удивляет сочетание простоты и красоты. ОООчень далеко от примитивности!!! А потому не только детям не надоедает, но и взрослым!




Еще одни танец, из диска *"Разноцветная осень"* - *"Парный танец рябинок и орехов"*. Это для ребят чуть постарше...Тут уже жанр другой - веселый, задорный гопачек! Не устоять на месте! А что за чудо идея - пары рябинок и орешков!




А для больших ребят - две песни о рябине в народном стиле. И все равно - разные! Строгая величавая *"Рябина"* из *"Осени малышам"*




И очень плавная, с распевами слогов, красивейшая *"Рябинушка"* из диска *"Что такое осень?"*




Рябинка появляется не только в тех песнях, которые целиком ей посвящены. Она украшает ягодками-огоньками лесную полянку, на которой Осень водит хоровод со зверятами. И она же с поклоном дарит свои ягоды на память уходящей Разноцветной Осени!




Пока писала - поняла, что голос теоретика замолчал совсем... Не хочется ТАКИЕ песни на части разбирать, сравнивать и делать выводы... Остался восторженный голос ребенка! По-прежнему хочется рассмотреть и потрогать! А потому снова и снова будем петь! И не смогу отказать себе в удовольствии сделать клип!
И громче всего звучит голос счастливого человека, окруженного красотой и гармонией звуков музыки и слов! 

*Спасибо за счастье!!!*

----------

aichka (20.06.2016), lenik (16.08.2016)

----------


## LAKATA

*Спасибо за Ваше творчество!!! Неоценимая помощь в работе!!*  :Ok:

----------


## Наталья!1

Какие красивые песни! Какое необыкновенно красивое оформление! Спасибо Вам за ЭТУ КРАСОТУ!!!

----------

aichka (20.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие друзья!

Хочу вам представить свой новый осенний диск «ОСЕНЬ-КРУЖЕВНИЦА»

В нём собраны танцы и песни  для всех возрастов: от яселек- до подготовительной группы.

Диск включает в себя:
- танцы, песни  и хороводы с листьями для всех возрастов, 
- танцы, игры и песни о дождике.
- овощную песенку для малышей.

С этими мелодиями дети смогут пойти в гости к Осени, увидеть «светофорные» цвета осенних красок, рассмотреть кружева осенних пейзажей, сыграть на колокольчиках с голубыми капельками, потанцевать с зонтиками и поиграть в догонялки с дождиком.

Приятной прогулки!*

[img]http://*********su/7239567.jpg[/img]
*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА здесь*  

*Диски высылают в день оплаты ссылками на ваш электронный адрес или личку.*

*О приобретении можно прочесть здесь:*

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138781

----------

nezabudka-8s (28.05.2016), Vitolda (28.05.2016), Парина (10.06.2016)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Хочу вам представить свой новый осенний диск «ОСЕНЬ-КРУЖЕВНИЦА»


*Аллочка, как ты умудряешься так сочинять, что услышав твои песни, влюбляешься в них сразу и надолго! Осень ещё далеко и вроде бы рано думать о ней, впереди лето, отдых…  Но во время прослушивания песен из твоего нового диска, невольно начинаешь представлять, какую песню для какой группы можно взять, как обыграть и преподнести, под какую станцевать… Они все такие разные, мелодичные и озорные, лёгкие и завораживающие… Действительно, как осень-кружевница! В общем, хочу-хочу-хочу!!! )))))*

[img]http://*********ru/9917744.gif[/img]

----------

aichka (29.05.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> *Дорогие друзья!
> 
> Три осенних диска моих песен вы можете послушать и прочесть их содержание здесь:
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085
> 
> А сегодня я хочу вам представить свой новый, 4-ый осенний диск 
> «ОСЕНЬ-КРУЖЕВНИЦА»
> 
> ...


*
Ура!!!!!!!!!! Поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Как здорово!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Уже с первой песни влюбилась!!!
Ох! Аллочка Анатольевна!!! Я в понедельник - в очередь  к Вам!!!!!!!!!
*

----------

aichka (14.06.2016), Парина (10.06.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

*Аллочка Анатольевна! Получила диск!
Как обычно - сначала проигрываю сама по нотам! Ай какая ЛЯЛЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
"Овощная" для малышек - целый спектакль!!!!!!!!! Чудо!
"Дождик, поиграй" и "Кап-кап-кап" - даже осени ждать не надо! Будем играть сейчас!!!!!!!!!! Возьму сразу на 1 июня!!
А от "Листопадного хоровода" - даже в душе защемило! Такой ласковый, нежный, такое чувство.. щемящее ...

Спасибо Вам огромнейшее!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (14.06.2016)

----------


## lenik

*Аллочка Анатольевна! Прослушала все песенки из вашего замечательного диска "Осень-кружевница". 
Всё это чудо хочется сразу брать и разучивать с детьми. Капельки хороши, зонтики- расчудесные, "Осень-кружевница" - замечательный хоровод  в народном стиле. В "Осенний светофор" просто влюбилась- такие слова замечательные, сразу какие-то картинки встают перед глазами, как это всё можно обыграть. СПАСИБО!!! Благодаря вам, Аллочка Анатольевна хочется что-то делать, двигаться , не сидеть на месте и всё это, благодаря вашей музыке и вашим стихам, вашему творчеству!!!*

----------

aichka (14.06.2016)

----------


## Парина

> свой новый осенний диск «ОСЕНЬ-КРУЖЕВНИЦА»





> Приятной прогулки!


Не прогулка, а чудесное путешествие, прослушала демо версию и заболела. Песни одна другой краше, наслушаться невозможно!!!!!

----------

aichka (14.06.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Вот уже несколько лет каждое мое лето оказывается наполненным Аллиными ОСЕННИМИ песнями!!! Именно с осенних, с первого диска – началось мое знакомство с Аллой как с композитором. Именно они стали для меня первым удивлением, первой радостью, первым чудом, первой любовью!  И с каждым новым диском глаза от удивления раскрываются все шире, радость становится ярче, чудо – волшебнее, а любовь – трепетнее и нежнее!

Снова и снова слушаю песни «Осени-кружевницы»! Наслаждаюсь и веселой «В гости к осени идем», и заводным «Танцем с зонтиками», и завораживающим «Листопадным хороводом».. Да КАЖДОЙ по-своему красивой, интересной, замечательной песней!!! 

Уже примеряю их к своим ребятам… Радуюсь, что песни здесь – для разного возраста! А значит и дождливые, и листопадные песенки достанутся и самым маленьким и самым большим из ребят – кому-то для танца, а кому и для пения! 

Но это будет осенью… А пока наслаждаюсь песнями сама! Радуюсь, что есть время внимательно услышать и увидеть! Первым «увиделся» яркий, разноцветный, озорной «Осенний светофор». Ну правда же, невозможно остаться равнодушной!!!*

----------

aichka (14.06.2016), lenik (16.08.2016), nezabudka-8s (02.07.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Аллочка-кудесница, СПАСИБО!!!!!!! - за новый осенний диск. Я снова обладательница твоих чудесных осенних песен! В каждой из них, как на этой картинке, лучик - твоя душа! Светлые, нежные лирические мелодии соседствуют с яркими, праздничными. Что ни песня - подарок, да еще какой! Хотите - пойте, хотите - танцуйте, а хотите - песенку в игру превращайте) Ведь так у тебя задумано? Конечно, любопытно, что ты сама потом "вытворишь"))) со своими новыми "дитятками"))) Но, наверное, каждому захочется "поволшебничать" с твоими песнями. И - представляешь? - как они смогут по-разному "заиграть"!!! Ведь сколько нас, столько и придумок может родиться))) Хотя, наверняка, ты уже увидела свои песни "танцующими", "играющими", звучащими в оркестре... Они же такие у тебя все! Мне очень понравилось лирическое звучание песен "Лист кленовый", "Осень-кружевница", "Листопад". Все "дождливо-зонтичные" песенки просятся потанцевать, причем, и летом (например, песенка "Дождик, поиграй!") Здесь и приглашение на праздник или в осеннюю сказку - "В гости к осени", "Осенний светофор". И просто петь твои песни - одно удовольствие! Я не знаю пока, смогу ли отказаться от прежних, полюбившихся уже твоих песен (к сожалению, все время нужно выбирать))) Но очень рада за тебя - ВДОХНОВЕНИЕ тебя не покидает, и песни твои по-прежнему будут радовать, удивлять и восхищать нас и наших детей! СПАСИБО тебе ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ!!!

[img]http://*********ru/10205509.jpg[/img]

----------

aichka (14.07.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

В моей душе что-то необыкновенно нежное тает вместе со звуками лирических песен "Осени - кружевницы"! В них и хороводная плавность, и тихая красота спокойного осеннего дня, и звенящие в ответ на эту красоту струны души... Не найдешь слов, чтобы рассказать обо всем, что чувствуешь, слушая необыкновенные песни! 
*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (20.06.2016), lenik (16.08.2016), nezabudka-8s (02.07.2016), olga kh (20.06.2016), Ладога (21.06.2016), Марина Сухарева (25.06.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ириш, с какой любовью и нежностью к творчеству Аллы ты творишь свои видеоклипы, чувствуешь и на огромном расстоянии!.. Спасибо тебе, что ты так чувствуешь, так умело и красиво "подаешь" их для всех нас и наших детей - словно яблочко наливное на золотом блюдечке с каемочкой!)) Правда же, ВОЛШЕБНО получается! И так радостно, что красиво песням жить суждено! :Tender:

----------

aichka (21.06.2016), lenik (16.08.2016), nezabudka-8s (02.07.2016), Vitolda (21.06.2016), Ладога (21.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

> И в моей душе что-то необыкновенно нежное тает вместе со звуками этих лирических песен! В них и хороводная плавность, и тихая красота спокойного осеннего дня, и звенящие в ответ на эту красоту струны души.


Удивительное волшебное кружение! Даже голова закружилась - будто бы, на самом деле, стоишь на этой поляне и, запрокинув голову,и в восторге  любуешься осенними кронами деревьев!
Настолько реальное ощущение пребывания в природе, в музыке, тексте!

Фильм получился живой, ощутимый почти физически, а эти летящие листья так и уносят в танце!

Спасибо большое, Ирочка, за удивительно тонкий подход к раскрытию настроения и содержания песни!

[img]http://*********ru/10205986.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (14.07.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Снова и снова возвращаюсь мыслями к *"Осени - кружевнице"*!!!  КАКИЕ здесь дождливые песни! Красивые красивые!!! А еще - разные-разные! И по возрастной адресации, и по жанру, и характеру! Так и хочется мне свою прогулку по дождливой дорожке Аллиных осенних песен продолжить! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5067759  Насладиться мелодиями - озорными, ласковыми, безудержно искрящимися или чуть затаенными! И в прятки поиграть, и звоночками позвенеть, и с капельками песню спеть, и, конечно же, весело потанцевать с яркими зонтиками!

Вот и сделаю сегодня первый шаг туда, навстречу Аллиным дождикам!

----------

aichka (14.07.2016), lenik (16.08.2016), nezabudka-8s (02.07.2016), olga kh (26.06.2016), Елена Эрнст (22.08.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ох! и Ах! - только и остается сказать))) Чудесные песни Аллочки в сопровождении, Ириша, твоих МАСТЕРСКИХ работ, становятся еще краше! Они становятся видимыми! Да еще какими!!! Это огромный труд - подобрать фотографии, которые оказались бы в нужное мгновение, в нужном месте)) Ириночка, ты так здОрово это делаешь! Кажется, сама идешь с фотоаппаратом по Аллиным песенным дорожкам. К каждому словечку, к каждой строчке именно та картинка, которая передает авторский текст. А нам остается только наслаждаться - получаешь истинное удовольствие!!! Спасибо вам, Аллочка, Ириша! Ваш союз становится все крепче, теснее, вы очень чутко друг друга чувствуете...

----------

aichka (14.07.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Ох! и Ах! - только и остается сказать))) Чудесные песни Аллочки в сопровождении, Ириша, твоих МАСТЕРСКИХ работ, становятся еще краше! Они становятся видимыми!


Точно, Олечка! Именно видимыми! Как будто Иришка фильм снимает сразу в момент появления песни, её уже можно вполне назвать соавтором- ведь благодаря клипам песни становятся зримыми, яркими, ощутимыми, живыми!

Спасибо Ирочке огромное за эти замечательные стайки зонтиков, которые появляются, как совершенно верно Оля заметила-точно и синхронно с содержанием каждой строчки, каждой фразы, совершенно верно передавая её смысл, настроение и образ!

Не перестаю удивляться Иришкиному мастерству, таланту и умению чувствовать гармонию музыки и стихов!

Спасибо огромное! Восхищаюсь и не устаю любоваться!

[img]http://*********ru/10250066.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (14.07.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Снова ныряю в *"Осень-кружевницу"*! Не могу наслушаться!!! 

От каждого звука ЭТОЙ песни - просто таю!!!!!!!! В куплете шелохнуться боюсь, чтобы не спугнуть Осень, что бродит и плетет свои волшебные кружева! В припеве - широко распахиваются глаза, чтобы увидеть то чудо, что она сотворила! Ну а волшебные вступление и проигрыш - просто ведут за собой и не отпускают! Таю!!!! Ни один звук не оставляет равнодушной!

----------

aichka (14.07.2016), lenik (16.08.2016), nezabudka-8s (02.07.2016), Елена Эрнст (22.08.2016)

----------


## wlx1

Спасибо Вам огромное за замечательные песни. Будем их с удовольствием исполнять.

----------

aichka (14.07.2016)

----------


## татуся

Аллочка.добрый день!!!
я, счастливая обладательница трёх ваших осенних дисков,которые используя всегда на осенних праздников,хочу поблагодарить Вас за ваши шедевры,Вы просто талантище!!!
И рада буду знакомству с Вашей новиночкой!!!
Огромная благодарность!!!

----------

aichka (14.07.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> И в моей душе что-то необыкновенно нежное тает вместе со звуками этих лирических песен! В них и хороводная плавность, и тихая красота спокойного осеннего дня, и звенящие в ответ на эту красоту струны души... Не найдешь слов, чтобы рассказать обо всем, что чувствуешь, слушая необыкновенные песни! 
> *СПАСИБО!!!*


АЛЛОЧКА! ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО ЗА ЭТУ ЧУДО-ПЕСНЮ!!!
Эта песня меня покорила сразу же, после первого прослушивания, и я ее уже вставила в план на сентябрь.

Ириша!!! УДИВИТЕЛЬНАЯ РАБОТА!!! Полное ощущение собственного присутствия. 
На улице - лето. А ФИЛЬМ просто утягивает кружащуюся прохладу, сверкающее золото....... Ох как завораживает!

----------

aichka (14.07.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Уже появляется усталость от летней жары... И так хочется дождика!!! Свежего, веселого, звонкого, чтобы как в детстве - побегать по лужам и поиграть в догонялки с его струями! А еще - послушать песенку дождя и весело, задорно спеть вместе с ним! 
Как в песне *"Кап-кап-кап" из диска "Осень-кружевница"* 

ТАК нравится песня!!! Невозможно не прикоснуться!!! Пока увидеть попыталась... А осенью - обязательно принесу детям!!!

----------

lenik (16.08.2016), гунька (22.08.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Ни один осенний праздник не обходится без урожайной темы!  И петь об этом с ребятами мне тоже хочется звуками песен Аллы! 

Сначала радовалась, что могу *"Огородную"* из *"Осени-малышам"* петь, инсценировать со средней группой! 

Затем с таким азартом, сиянием глаз, захлебываясь от восторга подхватили мои подготовишки *"Осени дары"* из *"Разноцветной осени"*, что я уже и подумать не могла, чтобы не принести эту песню детям через год! 




А теперь предвкушаю, как серьезные и основательные малыши встретят *"Овощную малышам"* из *"Осени-кружевницы"*!!!! Точно знаю - сначала дружно подпевать будут, а потом те, что чуть постарше и получше говорит - и полностью споют! Ну а глазки загорятся у каждого!!! Мы еще и вспомним названия овощей, а для этого - клип к песне посмотрим! Надеюсь, конечно, что клип малышам не только овощи напомнит, но и поможет почувствовать характер песни, полюбить ее!

----------

lenik (16.08.2016), гунька (22.08.2016)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, ну какое же тебе спасибо за все твои фильмы к моим песням! Это- НЕЧТО!
До такой степени приятно, до такой степени это у тебя получается красиво- что просто слов нет, чтобы выразить мою благодарность!

*"Кап-кап"* - такая получилась дождливая- визуально дождливая  веселая история! Целый документальный фильм о веселом дождике! Как здорово сочетаются картинки с видео вставками настоящего дождя и догонялок по лужам - чудо просто! Как здорово этим подчеркивается настроение песни!

А *"Овощные песни"* - они не просто красиво сделаны - он ещё и так познавательны для ребят, а особенно для малышей!
Ведь теперь дети смогут не только послушать и представить себе эти овощи, а увидеть их - как это здорово!
И как всегда у тебя- картинки подобраны с таким вкусом, с любовью к каждой строчке!

Спасибо большущее!!! Приятно до невозможности!!!

[img]http://*********ru/10983809.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (15.08.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> До такой степени приятно, до такой степени это у тебя получается красиво- что просто слов нет, чтобы выразить мою благодарность!


Как после таких слов не захотеть снова поделиться своими впечатлениями о любимых песнях!!!

До осени совсем чуть-чуть!!! Изредка можно уже увидеть на деревьях отдельные желтые листочки, а то и целые веточки - словно осенние прядки в летних головных уборах.. А значит совсем-совсем скоро придет время листопадных песен!  И в моем саду снова откроется сезон осенних песен Аллы! Вновь зазвучат и знакомые мелодии и звуки новых песен. 

Правда ведь - ЛИСТ КЛЕНОВЫЙ ПОХОЖ НА ЛАДОШКУ!!! Пусть малыши танцуют, слушают прекрасную песню и получают первые уроки образного мышления! И я порадуюсь вместе с ними! И нежному вальсовому звучанию песни, и красивым проигрышам, и ласковым куплетам, и волшебной аранжировке... И замечательному сравнению:
*"Лист кленовый похож на ладошку"
(из диска "Осень-кружевница")*

----------

гунька (22.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (22.08.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Еще несколько дней – и придет к нам осень. И первые месяцы наших занятий с детьми будут вокруг нее, красавицы, строиться! Вместе с ребятами отправимся к ней в гости… Песни, что будут звучать в пути, помогут разглядеть и красоту разноцветных листочков, и полюбоваться плавностью листопада, и услышать веселую песенку дождя..  В моем перечислении прямо природоведение получилось! Но все таки с музыкальным и поэтическим уклоном!

А если зазвучит песня Аллы *«В гости к осени идем»* из диска *«Осень-кружевница»* , то, любуясь красотой природы, сезонные приметы замечая, отправимся в сказку, где Осень – хозяйка и главная героиня. И листья сыпятся дождем, потому что она, словно Василиса Прекрасная, взмахнула рукавом! И протянула свою руку детям, чтобы провести их по лесным тропинкам и показать свою красу.

Попробовала увидеть…  Детей, которые радостно впитывают осеннюю красоту, которые ждут чудес и сказок… Так, как поется об этом в доброй, светлой песне!

----------

Марина Сухарева (28.08.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие и милые мои девочки! Спасибо вам большущее за доверие, за то, что заказываете мои диски, игровую методику!

Но я просто безумно переживаю и тревожусь за то, что некоторые из вас, переводя деньги на карту, не пишите мне на электронку или в личку, и я просто не могу узнать - ЧТО именно вы хотите получить и КУДА вам отправить ваш заказ...

Вот так произошло с Еленой, которая прислала деньги ещё 24 августа, и до сих пор молчит...

А теперь и Фарида Х. - три дня от вас нет известий...

Девочки, я очень беспокоюсь... я очень дорожу своей репутацией и мнением обо мне, сроками получения вами дисков - все знают, что я отправляю заказ в ТОТ ЖЕ день оплаты... и когда я не могу выполнить ваш заказ, я в такой растерянности...

Очень прошу вас, Елена и Фарида - откликнетесь и напишите мне сюда или по электронке!

Девочки, ещё раз очень вас прошу - особенно новички, те, кто заказывает диски в первый раз - пожалуйста, пишите мне после оплаты, чтобы я знала- что именно вам послать и на какой электронный адрес или в социальную сеть ( ВК или ОК)

С  прежним беспокойством Алла.*

----------


## Люстапильда

> *Дорогие и милые мои девочки! Спасибо вам большущее за доверие, за то, что заказываете мои диски, игровую методику!
> 
> Но я просто безумно переживаю и тревожусь за то, что некоторые из вас, переводя деньги на карту, не пишите мне на электронку или в личку, и я просто не могу узнать - ЧТО именно вы хотите получить и КУДА вам отправить ваш заказ...
> 
> Вот так произошло с Еленой, которая прислала деньги ещё 24 августа, и до сих пор молчит...
> 
> А теперь и Фарида Х. - три дня от вас нет известий...
> 
> Девочки, я очень беспокоюсь... я очень дорожу своей репутацией и мнением обо мне, сроками получения вами дисков - все знают, что я отправляю заказ в ТОТ ЖЕ день оплаты... и когда я не могу выполнить ваш заказ, я в такой растерянности...
> ...


Приобрела в августе книгу по игровому распеванию детей Аллы Евтодьевой, после оплаты, ссылку на книгу, Алла выслала очень быстро, буквально в течении 30 минут, очень довольна...Аллочка, уже начинаю пользоваться вашей методикой, безумно нравится и музыка и картинки, а самое главное результаты)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> *
> Девочки, я очень беспокоюсь... я очень дорожу своей репутацией и мнением обо мне, сроками получения вами дисков - все знают, что я отправляю заказ в ТОТ ЖЕ день оплаты... и когда я не могу выполнить ваш заказ, я в такой растерянности...
> 
> Очень прошу вас, Елена и Фарида - откликнетесь и напишите мне сюда или по электронке!
> 
> Девочки, ещё раз очень вас прошу - особенно новички, те, кто заказывает диски в первый раз - пожалуйста, пишите мне после оплаты, чтобы я знала- что именно вам послать и на какой электронный адрес или в социальную сеть ( ВК или ОК)
> 
> С  прежним беспокойством Алла.*


Аллочка, НАЙДУТСЯ!!!! Может быть, они просто и сами "подзабыли"!!!




> Приобрела в августе книгу по игровому распеванию детей Аллы Евтодьевой, после оплаты, ссылку на книгу, Алла выслала очень быстро, буквально в течении 30 минут, очень довольна...Аллочка, уже начинаю пользоваться вашей методикой, безумно нравится и музыка и картинки, а самое главное результаты)


Подтверждаю КАЖДОЕ СЛОВО!!!!
Я уже приобретала несколько альбомов и сценариев у Аллы, и ВСЕГДА ВСЁ приходило практически моментально!

Аллочка! ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!!!

----------


## Vitolda

> Дорогие и милые мои девочки! Спасибо вам большущее за доверие, за то, что заказываете мои диски, игровую методику!


Чуть-чуть чуть завидую тем, у кого все еще впереди! И знакомство с результативной методикой, занятия по которой интересны и взрослым и детям! И удивление, радость, счастье от встречи с ЧУДОМ - Аллиными песнями! Но именно чуть-чуть! Потому что и удивление, и радость, и счастье, появившись в первый момент, не пропадают! Только растут и растут!!!

Вот и наступила она - Красавица Осень!!! А с ней вместе - и начало учебного года!
Возвращаются после отпуска в детский сад ребята.. Вместе с ними чуть чуть с грустью вспоминаем мы об ушедшем лете... И смягчить эту грусть помогают звуки песен, которыми мы встречаем Осень! 

Думаю и выбираю, какие песни принести этой осенью детям....  *"В парке листочки шумят за окном.." Аллы* из диска *"Осень кружевница"*  принесу точно!!! Чувствую, что ребятам захочется снова и снова танцевать с яркими разноцветными листьями в руках! Сначала, слушая песню, в зале, а потом и на прогулке, собирая шуршащие букеты и напевая полюбившуюся песню!

----------

aichka (06.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (03.09.2016), Люстапильда (04.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Практически половина первого осеннего месяца прошла.. А смотрю на деревья - они все еще зеленые стоят! Поем с ребятами осенние песни и приговариваем, что вся эта красота у нас еще впереди! Все еще БУДЕТ!!!

А вот песня *"Дождик, поиграй"* из диска *"Осень - кружевница"*   почти внесезонная!!! Разве что снежной зимой будет не к месту... А в остальное время можно петь и наслаждаться!!! Радоваться звонкой, одновременно радостной и ласковой мелодии, понятным и близким детям словам, очень красивой, в каждом куплете разной фонограмме, возможностью позвенеть на колокольчиках в проигрыше... А нам, взрослым, еще и сияющим детским глазам! Нисколько не сомневаюсь, что такими они и будут! Невозможно не зазвенеть, не засиять, не откликнуться, не потянуться навстречу такой песне!

----------

aichka (12.09.2016), Марина1959 (22.10.2016), приветвсем (13.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова хочу прогуляться по дорожкам осенних песен Аллы! 

На этот раз звериной тропкой зашагаю! С разными ребятами - вместе с разными песнями. Средние сами в веселых зверят превратятся и заведут хоровод с Осенью! Одна из самых моих любимых песен из диска *"Осень малышам "* зазвучит - мягкая, теплая и светлая! Уже столько лет ее знаю, а и сейчас и просто послушать люблю и внутри песни вместе с ребятами оказаться!




А с подготовишками и старшими повернемся к песне *"Звери к осени готовы"* из диска *"Разноцветная осень"*. Во-первых, воспитателям предложу с ребятами послушать. Целое занятие природоведческой направленности вокруг песни построить можно! И абсолютно точно - запомнится надолго! А на моих занятиях -  сами споем, и обязательно обыграем, инсценируем песню! Одновременно и удовольствие получим от задорной мелодии, интересного текста и поучимся петь сольно и по подгруппам.




Осень еще в самом начале! Как хорошо, что еще долго можно с удовольствием гулять по осенним дорожкам и тропкам вместе с замечательными песнями!!!
*СПАСИБО ЗА НИХ!!!*

----------

aichka (20.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Вплотную подхожу к мучительному моменту выбора.. КАК жаль, что не получится, чтобы на праздниках прозвучали ВСЕ осенние песни Аллы!!! 

А для меня все они любимые! И новые, из *"Осени-кружевницы"*, что все лето слушала! И из *"Осени красавицы"*, которые нравятся с каждым днем все больше и больше! И яркие песни из *"Осени малышам"*! И мое первое знакомство с Аллиным творчеством, первая любовь - песни диска *"Что такое осень?"*

Не все песни еще звучали в моем саду.. А хочется!!! А от многих, что уже звучали - отказаться не могу! И сама вдоволь не насладилась, и ребят жалко обделить такой красотой... 

Уже не первый день сижу и взвешиваю... решаю, какие песни чуть-чуть подвинуть в сторону... А какие в этом году помогут рассказать - *"ЧТО ТАКОЕ ОСЕНЬ?"
*

----------

aichka (20.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> А от многих, что уже звучали - отказаться не могу! И сама вдоволь не насладилась, и ребят жалко обделить такой красотой...


Сама себя цитирую... Снова и снова возвращаюсь к песням осенних дисков Аллы, переслушиваю их, пересматриваю свои клипы к этим песням, сделанные в разные годы.. и решаю, что зазвучит теперь, а что чуть отдохнет... подождет следующей осени..

Вот *"Оркестр для осени"* из диска *"Разноцветная Осень"*. Год назад у меня он был чисто шумовым, в средней группе. ТАК понравилось воплощение песни автором http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5035412 . что все полностью и слизнула! 

И клип делала для малышей! Хоть и двигаются в нем капельки, орешки, листочки ритмично, но это лишь общая ритмичность, ощущение метра, как и в движениях и оркестре малышей. Видео - для настроения!




В этом году хочу, чтобы песня прозвучала у меня дважды! Один раз у малышей, снова в оркестре шумовом.. А второй - с подготовишками. И споют ребята сами, и сыграем что-нибудь посложнее, не просто метрическую пульсацию! Возможно, что и вариант клипа для ребят постарше сделаю.. Но это - впереди!

*Как хорошо, что еще как минимум месяц можно наслаждаться чудесными осенними песнями!!!!!!!
СПАСИБО за них!!!*

----------

aichka (01.10.2016), olga kh (25.09.2016), Марина1959 (22.10.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Из осеннего диска "Осень- малышам"*

----------

olga kh (02.10.2016), Vitolda (02.10.2016)

----------


## aichka



----------

olga kh (02.10.2016), Vitolda (02.10.2016), Марина1959 (22.10.2016)

----------


## aichka



----------

olga kh (02.10.2016), Vitolda (02.10.2016), Марина1959 (22.10.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Вот и середина октября!!! Написаны сценарии и закончены мучительные размышления о том, какие песни взять в осенний репертуар в этом году... Сюжеты в каждой группе разные.. Но так или иначе мы отправляемся в гости к Осени, полюбоваться ее красотой! И как же не взять с собой в дорогу веселую песню!!! Которая и о том, что увидеть на лесной тропинке можем, расскажет, и бодро шагать поможет, да и просто - настроение поднимет! ВСЕМ!!! И тем, кто слушает, и тем, кто с удовольствием распевает Аллину *"Прогулку в лесу"* из диска *"Что такое Осень?"*!!! 




Действительно, разве Осень грустная пора? 

*СПАСИБО* за песню и за настроение!!!

----------


## Марина1959

"Прогулку в лесу " беру для детей средней группы . Было открытое занятие, очень классно "гуляли " под эту песенку и шли цепочкой на лесную полянку.

Как же любя т маленькие детки и воспитатели песню "Золотой огонёк". Подпевают же в свои 3года. Просто удивляет, как же эти песенки запоминаются детками! Спасибо большое Аллочке!

Песенки просто чудо! Уже поём и танцуем! Спасибо Аллочке!

Как же радуют песни диска "Разноцветная Осень". Огромное спасибо Аллочке!!!

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Аллочка, какой чудесный диск!
"Золотая пора" и "Огоньки" - как раз для танцев!! "Осень - рыжая ДЕВЧУШКА"!!! Прелесть!
А песня "Урожай" и "Подарки Осени"!! Да это же готовые мини-спектакли!!  
Очень и очень понравилась "Осенняя мелодия"! Я очень люблю такие мелодичные песни! И еще одна песня для танца. Шикарно! Мысль пришла - ведь и вальс уже можно потихонечку учить именно под эту песню. Дети ведь любят повторять, танцевать знакомые движения, перестроения под разную музыку - только успевай менять атрибуты!
А "Веселый дождик" - чудо! И пой, и на металлофонах и колокольчиках играй! Да еще и танцевальную группку сделать!
"Хоровод березок" краси-и-и-и-вы-ы-ы-ый!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Аллочка! Каждая песня уже просится к детям!!! Спасибо большое за такое чудо!!!!!!

----------


## aichka

*"Осенний светофор"**- песня из диска "Осень- кружевница"*

*Клипы к песням- Ирины Бариновой- огромное ей спасибо за такую мастерскую, красивую и ярко выраженную любовь к музыке!*

----------

Vitolda (04.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Осень- кружевница" - песня из одноименного диска*

----------

Vitolda (04.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"В гости к Осени идём"* *- песня из диска "Осень- кружевница"
*

----------

Vitolda (04.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Осеннее танго"* *из диска "Разноцветная Осень"*

----------

Vitolda (04.06.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

> "Осенний светофор"- песня из диска "Осень- кружевница"





> "Осень- кружевница" - песня из одноименного диска





> "В гости к Осени идём" - песня из диска "Осень- кружевница"





> "Осеннее танго" из диска "Разноцветная Осень"


КАК приятно снова встретиться с любимыми песнями!!!! Не просто встретиться, а увидеть по глазкам и лицам ребят, что они любят эти замечательные, необыкновенные песни  не меньше, чем я!!! Потому так и поют - выразительно! По-разному, то задорно, то нежно, но вкладывая душу!!! И чистенько мелодии выпевают!!! Вот и засверкали песни "Разноцветной осени" и "Осени - кружевницы" новыми яркими красками!!! Такое удовольствие глядя и слушая получаешь, что хочется делать это снова и снова!!!
*СПАСИБО!!!* И за песни, и за ребят!!!

----------


## ttanya

> "Осенний светофор"- песня из диска "Осень- кружевница"





> "Осень- кружевница"





> "В гости к Осени идём"





> "Осеннее танго"


Дорогая Алла Анатольевна. Восторг и восхищение!!! Спасибо огромное за чудесные песни, за их исполнение Вашими детками. Поют так выразительно, чистенько интонируют!!! Одно удовольствие смотреть и слушать!!! Спасибо за Ваш талант, за Ваш труд!!!

----------


## aichka

*"Лист кленовый похож на ладошку"** из диска "Осень- кружевница"*

----------

Vitolda (04.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Танец грибочков" / мл гр/* *из диска "Осень- малышам"*

----------

Vitolda (04.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Танец рябинок" мл гр* *из диска "Осень- малышам"*

----------

Vitolda (04.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*" В парке листочки"* *из диска "Осень- кружевница"*

----------

Vitolda (04.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Кап-кап-кап"* *из диска "Осень- кружевница"*

----------

Vitolda (04.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Голубые капельки"* *из диска "Осень- кружевница"*

----------

Vitolda (04.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*"Разноцветные листочки"* *из диска "Что такое Осень"*

*Клип к песне Галины Цвыровой*

----------

Vitolda (04.06.2017)

----------


## aichka

*Дорогие друзья!

К четырём осенним дискам моих песен, которые расположились здесь:*

*http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085*  
*
прибавился пятый диск с осенними песнями 

"ЗОЛОТАЯ ПОРА"*

*Музыка диска для всех возрастных групп: от младшей - до подготовительной - предназначена как для пения, так и для танцев и инсценирования.

Диск, по традиции, включает в себя плюсы, минусы с мелодией и ноты с текстами песен.

Буду очень рада, если вас привлекут песни диска, разбудив вашу фантазию на тему золотой осени!*

*Диски отправляются в день оплаты ссылками на вашу электронную почту или в личку.*





*КРАТКОЕ ПРОСЛУШИВАНИЕ ПЕСЕН ДИСКА*

----------

nezabudka-8s (23.07.2017), olga kh (04.06.2017), Vitolda (04.06.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Практически весь май считала дни, оставшиеся до выпускного, а значит - до конца учебного года, до передышки, до лета.. Казалось, что до первого дня осени ни за что не стану думать о репертуаре! Только отдыхать...

Но послушала песни из нового осеннего диска *"Золотая пора"* - и словно второе дыхание пришло!!! Теперь снова время тороплю - скорее бы осень!!! Чтобы принести ребятам эти драгоценности!!! 
СТОЛЬКО находок!!! И в содержании, и в музыке!!! А мастерски сделанные аранжировки - словно последний, необходимый штрих в этих осенних картинах!

Определить, какая песня нравится больше - совершенно невозможно!!! Уже не раз послушала.. И каждый раз не перестаю улыбаться - то от нахлынувшей нежности, то от волны позитива. Такие разные, все до одной песни кажутся просто необходимыми в репертуаре моих ребят ближайшей осенью! Уже даже мысли о сценариях начинают шевелиться.. О таких, где место песням из "Золотой поры" найдется! 

А еще очень хочется всю эту красоту "увидеть"! Не только в исполнении ребят, но и на экране.. Первой попросилась "Осень - рыжая девчушка". Такой интересный сюжет у этой песни!!! Очень образно и по-детски! И песенка - звонкая, летящая, одновременно с нотками озорства и созерцательности: и забавная девчушка представляется, и красивейшие картины осенней природы.

----------

aichka (05.06.2017), nezabudka-8s (23.07.2017), olga kh (04.06.2017), Оперетта (08.08.2017)

----------


## olga kh

> КАК приятно снова встретиться с любимыми песнями!!!! Не просто встретиться, а увидеть по глазкам и лицам ребят, что они любят эти замечательные, необыкновенные песни не меньше, чем я!!! Потому так и поют - выразительно! По-разному, то задорно, то нежно, но вкладывая душу!!! И чистенько мелодии выпевают!!! Вот и засверкали песни "Разноцветной осени" и "Осени - кружевницы" новыми яркими красками!!! Такое удовольствие глядя и слушая получаешь, что хочется делать это снова и снова!!!
> СПАСИБО!!! И за песни, и за ребят!!!


Присоединяюсь к восхищенным Иришиным отзывам, Аллочка!!! Замечательный диск, и песни прекрасные!!! Пусть в прошлом году я использовала на праздниках осенних только хоровод "В гости к Осени идем" (по причине того, что не смогла пока отказаться от прежних твоих песен, Аллочка))) Но зато эти - новенькие - я давала слушать в свободное время, провела музыкальную гостиную с прослушиванием песен из этого диска и просмотров Иришиных видеоклипов. Дети сходу начинали подпевать, прихлопывать, сидели, затаив дыхание, когда звучали спокойные лирические песни. Красота и такой отдых для души!!! Спасибо тебе, дорогая наша музыкальная Фея!!! Спасибо, Ириночка, что ты сразу так здОрово "наряжаешь" Аллины песни. Спасибо, что вы всегда вместе!!!

----------

aichka (05.06.2017), krinka (31.08.2017), Vitolda (05.06.2017), алла9 (04.09.2017)

----------


## olga kh

> Но послушала песни из нового осеннего диска "Золотая пора" - и словно второе дыхание пришло!!! Теперь снова время тороплю - скорее бы осень!!! Чтобы принести ребятам эти драгоценности!!! 
> СТОЛЬКО находок!!! И в содержании, и в музыке!!! А мастерски сделанные аранжировки - словно последний, необходимый штрих в этих осенних картинах!


И еще один новый диск!.. Вот это да!!! Что еще скажешь?!! Удивлению нет предела! И восхищению - тоже!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------

aichka (05.06.2017), Vitolda (05.06.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И конечно же - продолжение следует...

Мне ТАК нравятся Аллины песни!!! Просто не могу остаться безучастной - так и хочется петь, слушать, разговаривать с детьми о них, удивляясь вместе с ними красоте мелодий и поэтических оборотов! И как же не попробовать всю эту красоту увидеть???? 

Сегодня на *"Хоровод березок"* посмотреть захотелось.. 

*СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (10.06.2017), Valenta (06.08.2017), Оперетта (08.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова - продолжение!!! И абсолютно точно - не окончание! Ведь правда же - каждая песня из *"Золотой поры" Аллы Евтодьевой*  - это настоящее ЧУДО!!! Не устаю радоваться встрече!! И снова и снова хочется причастности...

Просто невозможно мимо *"Осенней мелодии"* пройти - ее очарование притягивает, хочется вновь и вновь слушать, наслаждаться, удивляться, радоваться, забывать дышать... Песня вневозрастная: и дошколятам близка и понятна будет - и по содержанию и музыкально - и школьникам, и взрослым. Звуки *"Осенней мелодии"* душу каждого наполнят красотой и нежностью!

----------

aichka (24.06.2017), Valenta (06.08.2017), Микас (03.09.2017)

----------


## aichka

Огромное спасибо, Ирочка!

С твоими клипами песни обретают настолько яркий зримый образ, вернее, сотни образов - они оживают, становятся почти осязаемыми, таким  яркими, пронзительными -это тобой подобранные картины, видео, анимации создают это волшебство, собранное твоими руками и мыслями!

Ну ООООчень красиво, настолько синхронно совпадают тексты песен и образы на экране, что непонятно- что первичнее!  :Yes4: 

Твои клипы так украшают песни, оживляют их, делая их объемными, яркими и запоминающимися!

Спасибо тебе огромное! В твои клипы невозможно не влюбиться! Их хочется пересматривать вновь и вновь - и мне, и детям!

Огромная благодарность тебе за чуткость, нежность и музыкальность! 
От всей души!
69954707_spasibo_ot_vsego_serdca.gif

----------

Valenta (06.08.2017), Vitolda (24.06.2017), Оперетта (08.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова - продолжение! Вновь попросился клип к песне из диска *"Золотая пора"* 
На этот раз к песне *"Вот и осень к нам пришла"*. Песня для маленьких. Потому и видеоряд максимально простой и конкретный. Я не всегда использую на праздниках в младшей и средней группах видео к песням, даже если они мной уже сделаны. Чтобы неустойчивое внимание не отвлекать... А вот когда с песней знакомлю - показываю! Чтобы впечатление от нее ярче было, не только слуховое, но и зрительное! И чтобы детям передать свое к песням особое отношение. 
Как всегда в Аллиных песнях для маленьких, удивляюсь тому, как понятно и просто звучит, но далеко не примитивно. И невозможно от звучащей песни не получить легкое и радостное настроение!

Им и хочу сегодня поделиться!!!
*"Вот и осень к нам пришла"*




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

lenik (10.08.2017), olga kh (30.07.2017), Valenta (06.08.2017)

----------


## i.s555

> *"Танец грибочков" / мл гр/* *из диска "Осень- малышам"*


И песня , и детки бесподобны . Особенно грибочек первый слева . Спасибо , подняли настроение .

----------

aichka (09.08.2017), Vitolda (09.08.2017)

----------


## Оперетта

Прекрасные замечательные песни!!!Красивые клипы!!!Так здорово!!!Спасибо Вам!!!

----------

aichka (09.08.2017), Vitolda (09.08.2017), алла9 (04.09.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова продолжение! Продолжаю широко открытыми глазами смотреть на песни *"Золотой поры"*  Многие из этих песен я не воспринимаю как сугубо детские.. Здорово, что они доступны и понятны детям!!! Но близки и взрослым!!! Не просто педагогическую ценность имеют - а чисто художественную, музыкально-поэтическую, эстетическую! Да просто эмоциональное наслаждение доставляют!!!

Вот, например, *"Золотая пора"*... Какой красивый осенний вальс!!! Сколько раз слушаю - столько и удовольствие получаю от мягкой лирики и напевности, полетности и  приглушенного эха... Предвкушаю, как в сентябре вместе со мной удовольствие от песни будут получать и дети, и взрослые! Ведь она доступна и понятна детям, и так близка взрослым!!!




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (09.08.2017), lenik (10.08.2017), olga kh (09.08.2017), Микас (03.09.2017)

----------


## aichka

> Вот, например, "Золотая пора"


Ирочка, какая же здорово! ОООчень красиво, так продумано, нежно, поэтично, ярко и зрелищно! 

Так и кружат в этом вальсе твои чудесные кадры, придавая песне особую прелесть и наглядность! 

Уже хочется придумать к ней танец и украсить его твоим замечательным клипом!

Огромное спасибо! Слов нет!!!

1500626515.gif

----------

olga kh (10.08.2017), Vitolda (10.08.2017)

----------


## Alik80

Очень красиво, спасибо вам огромное!

----------

aichka (23.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Немного жаль, что уже наступила осень... Но что поделать - пора!!!

Пусть же будет не унылой и грустной, а яркой, красивой, радостной! И если приведет с собой дождик - то веселый и звонкий, как в песне *"Веселый дождик"* из диска *"Золотая пора"*.  К тому же в песне нет неукоснительного указания на осень! Можно и о теплом летнем дожде вспомнить!  Слушаю песню - и настроение поднимается!!! Всплывают в памяти картинки детства, когда дождь вовсе не пугал! И снова - так и хочется радостно поскакать под его струями, напевая эту песню!

*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

гунька (03.09.2017), Елена Эрнст (03.09.2017), Микас (03.09.2017)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Немного жаль, что уже наступила осень... Но что поделать - пора!!!
> 
> Пусть же будет не унылой и грустной, а яркой, красивой, радостной! И если приведет с собой дождик - то веселый и звонкий, как в песне *"Веселый дождик"* из диска *"Золотая пора"*.  К тому же в песне нет неукоснительного указания на осень! Можно и о теплом летнем дожде вспомнить!  Слушаю песню - и настроение поднимается!!! Всплывают в памяти картинки детства, когда дождь вовсе не пугал! И снова - так и хочется радостно поскакать под его струями, напевая эту песню!
> 
> *СПАСИБО!!!*


Ирочка! Ты настоящий МАСТЕР!!! Более совершенную работу просто невозможно представить!!! Браво!!!
СПАСИБО!!!

----------

aichka (01.10.2017), Vitolda (03.09.2017), алла9 (04.09.2017)

----------


## aichka

*Ирочка! Уж как не хотелось расставаться с летом, как не хотелось наступления осени, но, после твоего клипа - красивого, яркого, позитивного, такого свежего и яркого - никакая осень не помеха для положительных эмоций! 
Даже захотелось и дождика, и ярких красок листвы, омытых струями дождя!

Спасибо тебе большое ещё и за то, что как песня сложилось внесезонной - подходящей к дождику и весеннему, и летнему, и осеннему, так и твой фильм отразил все времена года и под твой клип можно петь гимн дождику в любой сезон!

Спасибо за веселье, за поздравление с весёлой осенью , за хорошее настроение и мастерски сделанный фильм! 
С удовольствием покажу его ребятам!*

54154_1383064182.jpg

----------

Vitolda (03.09.2017)

----------


## алла9

Дорогая Алла Анатольевна! Благодарю Вас за замечательные песенки для малышей!

----------

aichka (07.09.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

К песне *"Голубые капельки"* из диска *"Осень-кружевница"*  в своей работе с детьми впервые повернулась в этом году. 

КАКОЕ удовольствие получаем и я и дети!!!! От всего!!! От яркой образности, например. Каких только понятных детям сравнений нет в песне! Осень льет дождик из леечки и поет дождливую песенку вместе с тучкой! А капельки катаются с зонтиков как с горочки, окружая ребят фонтанчиками, играют с ними в прятки! Интересно и понятно!!! 

А еще мелодия такая красивая!!!! Чуть печальная в куплетах и легкая и звонкая в припеве! Есть над чем поработать,  а ребятам еще и интереснее петь так по-разному! А в проигрыше - обязательно добавим музыкальные инструменты!!!

Очень люблю теперь показывать ребятам клипы к песне не тогда, когда они уже хорошо с ней знакомы, а во время первых встреч. И впечатление у них получается не только слуховое, но еще и зрительное! Да и запоминают слова песни быстрее...




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (01.10.2017), olga kh (12.09.2017), SiOlAn (10.06.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Аллочка, как же нравятся ВСЕМ моим ребятам - от самых маленьких до самых больших - твоя ОСЕНЬ!!! На каждом занятии звучат твои песни - разные, из разных дисков, то плюс для танца, то мои ребята сами поют.. Одно одинаково - теплота и удовольствие, с которым дети песни встречают!!! И интерес к ним, который не пропадает!

Слушаем, поем, танцуем.. И смотрим клипы... В них я еще и свою любовь к песням старалась вложить! 

Вот сегодня как раз смотрели с ребятами на *"Золотую осень" из "Золотой поры"*. В городе пока еще нет такой листопадной золотой красоты, разве что в парках да в лесу рядом с городом. А клип показывает - какое чудо нас ждет! И песня понятнее, ближе становится! 

А после просмотра характер пения изменился! Лиричнее стал! Словно голосом ребята передать красоту осени захотели! С удовольствием все вместе любовались красками  слов, мелодии и осенних картин!

*Спасибо за песню!!!!*

----------

aichka (01.10.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Никак не обойтись на осеннем празднике без урожайной темы!!!
Моя старшая группа сейчас вовсю распевает *"Овощную"* из диска *"Золотая пора"* 
Так им нравится радостное, задорное настроение песни!!! В проигрышах так и приплясывают, с удовольствием по очереди примеряя на себя роли овощей! Песня очень нравится! А потому и запомнилась быстро и звучит везде - не только на занятиях, но и в группе, и на прогулке.. думаю и дома распевают! А о том, в каком характере песня звучать должна, напоминать и не приходится, без моих слов все понятно с первых же звуков музыки!

----------

aichka (01.10.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Еще не началась осень, когда в голове моей снова зазвучали вопросы - какие песни Аллы нести в этом году своим детям? Этот спор с самой собой продолжается каждый сезон вот уже несколько лет... И всегда с трудом отодвигаю в сторону песни.. Ведь невозможно объять необъятное! 

Ко многим песням обращаюсь вновь и вновь каждый, некоторые прозвучали по разу и снова ждут своего часа!

А вот "Кленово-рябиновый вальс" из "Осенней поры" зазвучит в моем зале впервые!!! Красота  - слов нет как!!! От первой до последней нотки, от первого до последнего слова слушаешь, дыхание затаив, мыслями и чувствами вместе с мелодией взлетаешь и паришь! И петь хочется и в танце закружиться! Вот и постараемся с ребятами куплеты спеть, а в проигрышах - элементы вальса исполнить!

Ну и конечно же не смогла не "увидеть" кленово-рябиновую красоту!




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (26.09.2018), olga kh (26.09.2018), Марина Сухарева (28.09.2018)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ирочка!!! Огромное спасибо! Какая же красота!!!

От твоих клипов- просто дух захватывает!!!! Как же они украшают и оживляют песни!

Бесподобно!!!!

10e7ca23d98e92be72f84f984c034c08.jpg

----------

olga kh (26.09.2018), Vitolda (30.09.2019)

----------


## Veshylllka

Отличная идея. Спасибо. Очень люблю ваш танец для малышей с рябинками!

----------

aichka (15.02.2019)

----------


## AsterLory

Спасибо большое! очень полезная тема

----------

aichka (15.02.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Не обходятся осенние праздники без овощной, урожайной темы! Всегда с радостью обращаюсь к песням Аллы! Благо в ее осенних дисках они есть для ВСЕХ возрастов! Видео к песне *"Урожай"*  из диска *"Золотая осень"*  сделала еще 2 года назад и ребята мои с удовольствием его смотрели и с еще большим удовольствием распевали песню. Заразительно задорная, озорная песня, под которую так и хочется двигаться, которой очень хочется подпевать!!! И еще позволяет вспомнить о самых разных овощах!!! Всегда очень ценю познавательную составляющую в Аллиных песнях!

----------


## Vitolda

Новая осень - и снова звучат в моем зале осенние песни Аллы! 
Давно не пела с ребятами *"Прощание с дождем"* из первого осеннего диска - *"Что такое осень?"*. А в этом году решила снова обратиться к этой чудесной песне!!!!!!!!! Уже поем! И о стольком попутно поговорили с ребятами!!! И о дожде разном - осеннем и весеннем, о снеге и капели! А еще о поэтических оборотах текста, о красоте и характере музыки, о том, КАК нужно петь, чтобы голосом не испортить картинку, песней нарисованную, а добавить ей верных штрихов и красок. Показала я ребятам и свой клип к песне, несколько лет назад сделанный... И захотелось изменений! Еще одно платьице для песни сделать захотелось! 

И вот что вышло: 




*СПАСИБО* за песню!!! К ней хочется возвращаться снова и снова!!!

----------


## skrat.10

Вчера приобрела диск  Аллы Анатольевны "Осенняя погода", чему очень рада!  :Yahoo: Песенки настолько танцевальны, что остаётся только включить музыку и раздать малышам атрибуты. Красивые и мягкие мелодии легко подхватываются детьми, и часто можно увидеть и услышать группу ребятишек, идущих по коридору с музыкального занятия и продолжающих напевать и в группе и в раздевалке. Да, остановиться, действительно, трудно. Сама весь день пою, а ещё танцую, одной рукой помешивая готовящуюся икру на зиму (как нам девочкам без этого  :Aga: ), а другой, переключая кнопки.  Спасибо, Алла Анатольевна, что вы есть у нас!!!  :Tender:

----------

aichka (30.09.2021)

----------


## aram

*Спасибо за прекрасную песню!*

----------

aichka (30.09.2021)

----------


## Юляша74

Спасибо,прекрасная идея

----------

